# Western Australia



## Tisme (28 August 2018)

Revitalising Midlands rail heritage

"

Mark McGowan
6 hrs · 


For nearly 100 years, the Midland Workshops were the home of railcar manufacturing.

Well today, we’re announcing that we’re bringing the work home.

Located just one kilometre from the historic Workshops, a new facility is set to be built in Bellevue.

Creating new jobs and opportunities as part of our $1.6 billion plan to build 246 new METRONET railcars."


----------



## sptrawler (28 August 2018)

I've been really impressed with the way Labor, have gone about business in W.A since attaining office, Federal politics could learn a lot from McGowan.
The major thing that has struck me, is you hardly hear from him, he is just getting on with the job as I said most impressive.IMO


----------



## sptrawler (30 August 2018)

I see Labor in W.A are continuing on with the good work. Not only have they managed to double the service cost for electricity, they now have managed to hit large families with extra water charges, hardly a murmer.

https://thewest.com.au/news/wa/new-...-postcodes-in-perth-the-hardest-ng-b88941206z

Like I said earlier, they get away with a lot more than the Lib's can. 
Having said that, I do agree heavy users should get hit, water in W.A is scarce and producing it is expensive.
It is just the way it goes quietly past the reporters, that amuses me.


----------



## IFocus (30 August 2018)

The did run pretty hard on repaying the debt to give them selves some wiggle room but that will evaporate in 12 months I would imagine just in time for the GST top up payments.


----------



## sptrawler (30 August 2018)

IFocus said:


> The did run pretty hard on repaying the debt to give them selves some wiggle room but that will evaporate in 12 months I would imagine just in time for the GST top up payments.




The GST fix which Barny screamed for, over eight years and everyone including W.A Labor told him he was just a whinger. lol
At least something has been done about it, and McGowan doesn't have to worry about building any hospitals, or fixing the roads around the airport, or sorting the airport rail link.
I know you, the same as me, think that despite public opinion Barny will be given a lot of credit down the track.
McGowan is extending the Roe Highway over the freeway, he is no fool, I think it looks as though he will kick on in the same vein as Barny, which is a godsend for W.A.
It doesn't matter which party is in, if the aim is to improve on what you are left with, I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 August 2018)

sptrawler said:


> It doesn't matter which party is in, if the aim is to improve on what you are left with, I'm impressed so far.



Sounds like there's some sensible people steering the ship over there?


----------



## jbocker (31 August 2018)

I was happy with the effort of Barnett government, got some long term infrastructure done while we had the boom. I must say I am equally impressed with McGowan and the continued infrastructure effort with the metronet and also debt reduction. He got on well with the Turnbull and we looked set for receiving more favourable GST share. Morrison will need to follow through or it will be goodnight Scomo in the West.
I am more often than not a lib voter.


----------



## IFocus (31 August 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> Sounds like there's some sensible people steering the ship over there?




No we have our fair share of luntics .....WA drivers are just absolute morons 

Just got lucky with the leadership being middle of the road not ideological like the Feds


----------



## sptrawler (20 September 2018)

Another good move by the W.A Labor Government, just shows a Party doesn't have to move in with the fringe dwellers, to come up with fair and reasonable policy.

https://thewest.com.au/news/wa/nort...protect-entertainment-precincts-ng-b88963547z

Also it shows you don't have to use a sledge hammer to crack a walnut, it's a shame some of our Federal counterparts can't follow suit, rather than having to make every policy a Nation breaking event to suit the media circus.

Here is another example of the Government looking at the bigger picture, I think the Libs in W.A will have to improve their rhetoric, to land anything on McGowan.

https://thewest.com.au/business/min...ine-bailout-cost-taxpayers-250m-ng-b88965673z


----------



## sptrawler (9 October 2018)

Just to keep you rusted on Labor voters honest, it isn't only the Liberals that sell Government asset's. W.A Labor are into it. 
https://thewest.com.au/business/energy/synergy-sells-albany-wind-farms-for-34m-ng-b88980794z

https://thewest.com.au/sport/horse-racing/tab-to-be-sold-by-wa-government-ng-b88985890z


----------



## IFocus (9 October 2018)

I don't agree on the TAB


----------



## sptrawler (9 October 2018)

IFocus said:


> I don't agree on the TAB




I don't either IFocus, but having said that, the internet is really changing the face of gambling.

Maybe we are just old school and think a steady income is the way to go, when in reality the World is moving on.
I'm not sure and these calls by Government, are usually well thought out, they have a 25 year look ahead time frame.
We tend to think about next friday arvo. lol
Who knows, but I'm guessing with the NBN everything that is over the air, is going to move to cable. 
That will free up bandwidth, for the next step, like autonomous vehicles, which will need massive bandwidth.
Just my thoughts. But I tend to think, McGowan is a bit like Barnett, he is no fool.


----------



## sptrawler (16 October 2018)

Obviously the big miners, have scared the crap out of the major political parties, in W.A

https://thewest.com.au/business/min...-price-on-wa-iron-ore-levy-hike-ng-b88991825z

From the article, the Labor Party  Resources Minister said with regard increasing a levy on iron ore miners:

_Mines and Petroleum Minister Bill Johnston said even with changes, the idea was unlikely to fly with the State Government.

“Unlike the WA Nationals, our focus is on working closely with industry to create opportunities that generate jobs and boost our local economy,” he said.

“The WA Nationals’ election policy was ludicrous anyway and this is evident in the way West Australians voted against them.”

Mr Johnston said if the Nationals wanted to help pay down debt they should have supported changes to gold royalties._


----------



## Kerway (17 October 2018)

sptrawler said:


> The major thing that has struck me, is you hardly hear from him




Which is because he is doing nothing worth hearing about.


----------



## sptrawler (1 November 2018)

Well this shows, it doesn't matter which side of the fence you are on, changing your mind isn't limited to the Liberals.

https://thewest.com.au/politics/sta...ckburner-by-mcgowan-government-ng-b881007773z


----------



## Humid (2 November 2018)

https://www.perthnow.com.au/busines...ings-lifts-wa-finances-outlook-ng-b881002545z

Newsworthy?


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2018)

Just when I thought labor might be showing promise, they do the crazy thing again.

https://thewest.com.au/politics/sta...with-beeliar-wetlands-rezoning-ng-b881013344z

There is already a two lane road through, where the proposed road will go, it is called Hope Road.
All they need do, is build a covered raised bridge across there, ideological nonsense as usual. IMO


----------



## Humid (7 November 2018)

Freight link from where exactly?
They might want to sort out the Freo bit first


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2018)

Humid said:


> Freight link from where exactly?
> They might want to sort out the Freo bit first



Well the Roe Highway, whether it goes to Freo or Kwinana, can't just hit a dead end in the middle of nowhere.
Luckily it will be self resolving, when there is a traffic jam back to Midland.


----------



## Humid (7 November 2018)

The Roe already connects to the Kwinana freeway the last time I looked


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2018)

Humid said:


> The Roe already connects to the Kwinana freeway the last time I looked



They are extending it over the freeway, as we speak.


----------



## Humid (7 November 2018)

To where?


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2018)

Humid said:


> To where?




To Bibra Drive. lol

All the earth works are being done, right up to the end of Hope Road, near the rec centre.
What a joke.


----------



## Humid (7 November 2018)

And how does your covered bridge through the wetlands connect to North Quay?


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 November 2018)

Why not just use trains?

I hear you guys in WA have greatly improved on the Tasmanian idea of runaway trains and taken it to the next level entirely. A few wagons rolling away near Devonport is one thing but 30,000 tonnes of iron ore taking off and ending up 90 km away without the driver is next level stuff certainly.


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2018)

Humid said:


> And how does your covered bridge through the wetlands connect to North Quay?



A lot better than Bibra Drive.


----------



## Humid (8 November 2018)

You obviously have know idea what your talking about and thought you could do a bit of Labor bashing and got caught out by someone who knows the area!


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> Why not just use trains?
> 
> I hear you guys in WA have greatly improved on the Tasmanian idea of runaway trains and taken it to the next level entirely. A few wagons rolling away near Devonport is one thing but 30,000 tonnes of iron ore taking off and ending up 90 km away without the driver is next level stuff certainly.



That is a real interesting one, it will be interesting to see, if it furthers the argument for train drivers or driverless trains.
It really is a bone of contention in the NW, Rio and BHP want to go driver less trains, the results of the investigation will be interesting.
I thought trains had a 'dead man' switch on them, that they had to operate at regular intervals, or the train stopped automatically. 
But I'm no train driver, unless it's steam driven.lol


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2018)

Humid said:


> You obviously have know idea what your talking about and thought you could do a bit of Labor bashing and got caught out by someone who knows the area!



Pardon!!
What are you talking about, I drove past the road works at Bibra Drive yesterday, I lived in Yangebup for 15 years.
Your the one who said the Roe Highway ends at the Kwinana Freeway, last time you looked.
Well best you get down there and have another look, I will take a photo and post up the road work, obviously you don't know the area. 

Here you go sunshine, a link saves you going outside and having a look. lol

https://project.mainroads.wa.gov.au/home/southmetropolitan/murdochdrive/Pages/default.aspx

I'll post up a couple of photo's for you, when I drive past in the next couple of days.


----------



## Humid (8 November 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Well the Roe Highway, whether it goes to Freo or Kwinana, can't just hit a dead end in the middle of nowhere.
> Luckily it will be self resolving, when there is a traffic jam back to Midland.




Dead end??.


----------



## Humid (8 November 2018)

Humid said:


> The Roe already connects to the Kwinana freeway the last time I looked




Connects!


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2018)

Lost soul, all the best, look after yourself.


----------



## Humid (8 November 2018)

15 years in Yangebup pretty much says it all lol


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2018)

Well just to lighten things up a bit here. I'm originally from Perth but haven't lived there for quite a long time now. But I have had an opportunity come up that involves less work and more money than what I'm doing now and would comfortably take me into a retirement in 10 years or so.

That we really like a lifestyle here in Brisbane, got a great social life great group of friends etc.

So I guess I'm asking what's it like in Perth now compared to Brisbane?


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2018)

wayneL said:


> Well just to lighten things up a bit here. I'm originally from Perth but haven't lived there for quite a long time now. But I have had an opportunity come up that involves less work and more money than what I'm doing now and would comfortably take me into a retirement in 10 years or so.
> 
> That we really like a lifestyle here in Brisbane, got a great social life great group of friends etc.
> 
> So I guess I'm asking what's it like in Perth now compared to Brisbane?




A couple of my ex work mates have retired to Brisbane, they say social life and ability to travel is better, but the weather is worse. I guess the humidity takes some getting used to.


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2018)

Humid said:


> 15 years in Yangebup pretty much says it all lol



Yes it has become a bit of a dump, luckily I moved closer to the river a few years ago. lol


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2018)

sptrawler said:


> A couple of my ex work mates have retired to Brisbane, they say social life and ability to travel is better, but the weather is worse. I guess the humidity takes some getting used to.



Well,  yes. The summer is Hell,  especially with my job. Quite often Im forging custom orthotics from scratch amd most of this work happens in summer.

It's definitely a factor, as I get older it's taking more of a toll. Dry heat is not so much a problem.


----------



## PZ99 (8 November 2018)

Everything I hear about WA, Perth in particular is that it's more calm and relaxing than Sydney.

Plus the added bonus of trading until 1pm in summer - then off to the beach LOL

It's a bucket list visit for me 

Sydney is too hot as well.


----------



## jbocker (8 November 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> Why not just use trains?
> 
> I hear you guys in WA have greatly improved on the Tasmanian idea of runaway trains and taken it to the next level entirely. A few wagons rolling away near Devonport is one thing but 30,000 tonnes of iron ore taking off and ending up 90 km away without the driver is next level stuff certainly.




I am astounded that the train COULD drive off without the driver, not being a driverless train.
Maybe someone switched it over when the driver was checking the wheels. The interesting thing it was derailed remotely. Was that done to the track or the train. If was done via the train then it seems like a sledgehammer used crack an egg. Could not brakes be applied remotely.

It smells of a stunt of some sort.


----------



## Humid (8 November 2018)

jbocker said:


> I am astounded that the train COULD drive off without the driver, not being a driverless train.
> Maybe someone switched it over when the driver was checking the wheels. The interesting thing it was derailed remotely. Was that done to the track or the train. If was done via the train then it seems like a sledgehammer used crack an egg. Could not brakes be applied remotely.
> 
> It smells of a stunt of some sort.




They use mechanical derailers whilst doing maintenance they bolt to the track and we used to lock on to them to stop being minced.
I imagine they used them and chose where to do it.
As for the train running without the deadman switch that is strange.


----------



## sptrawler (27 November 2018)

Well no one can say that the W.A Labor Government isn't progressive, they are going to allow fracking.

https://www.watoday.com.au/national...gowan-lifts-fracking-ban-20181127-p50iou.html


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 November 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Well no one can say that the W.A Labor Government isn't progressive, they are going to allow fracking.



One thing needed for hydraulic fracturing is sand.

Now if there's one thing I remember seeing lots and lots of in WA it is sand so that shouldn't be a problem.

You also need water. That bit could be harder.

Oddly enough, WA is the only place I've ever been stuck with no gas. And yep, this was indeed at Karratha. Having no gas there is a bit like running out of ice in Antarctica really.  True story by the way although the gas was only needed for the shower in the caravan so wasn't really too important.


----------



## Humid (29 November 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> One thing needed for hydraulic fracturing is sand.
> 
> Now if there's one thing I remember seeing lots and lots of in WA it is sand so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...




Probably more water in Pilbara/Kimberley than sand.
The old days if a local got wind of a project in the area they would stake the closest river and mine the sand for the project.
Nice little earner


----------



## jbocker (29 November 2018)

Humid said:


> Probably more water in Pilbara/Kimberley than sand.
> The old days if a local got wind of a project in the area they would stake the closest river and mine the sand for the project.
> Nice little earner



Sandgroper!


----------



## sptrawler (24 June 2019)

The W.A Labor Government has a problem, now they are getting all this extra revenue, they don't know what to spend it on, because Barnett in two terms got everything done or started.
The new Hospitals to replace Princess Margaret's children hospital(done), Fiona Stanley Hospital to ease pressure on Royal Perth(done). Airport traffic interchange(done), North Link highway from Perth Airport to the Brand highway(commenced) Great Eastern Highway interchange at Midland(done) Underground rail line to Perth Airport(commenced).

https://thewest.com.au/politics/mar...566000-for-a-virtual-ideas-box-ng-b881236823z

I guess they will just have to pay off the debt, and complete the bottleneck at the West end of the Roe Highway, hopefully they keep going and build a raised road over Bibra Lake.


----------



## PZ99 (24 June 2019)

Isn't it about time for another daylight saving debate? 

They usually turn up somewhere between the 11-year solar cycles. LOL


----------



## sptrawler (24 June 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Isn't it about time for another daylight saving debate?
> 
> They usually turn up somewhere between the 11-year solar cycles. LOL



You are right, the chestnut that is rearing its head ATM is, extended shopping hours. 
I personally don't see how that will help anyone, no one is shopping anyway.


----------



## jbocker (24 June 2019)

Hate driving at night there are so many road closures and detours for road works, my google maps lady starts yelling at me when I am consistently changing directions all the time. I guess the councils are flushing out their funds in time for them to put their hand out for next bounty of rates.


sptrawler said:


> I guess they will just have to pay off the debt, and complete the bottleneck at the West end of the Roe Highway, hopefully they keep going and build a raised road over Bibra Lake.




I guess McGowan can put his pet project the Metronet into overdrive, and maybe grow a few more trains.


----------



## Humid (24 June 2019)

sptrawler said:


> The W.A Labor Government has a problem, now they are getting all this extra revenue, they don't know what to spend it on, because Barnett in two terms got everything done or started.
> The new Hospitals to replace Princess Margaret's children hospital(done), Fiona Stanley Hospital to ease pressure on Royal Perth(done). Airport traffic interchange(done), North Link highway from Perth Airport to the Brand highway(commenced) Great Eastern Highway interchange at Midland(done) Underground rail line to Perth Airport(commenced).
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/politics/mar...566000-for-a-virtual-ideas-box-ng-b881236823z
> ...




Fiona Stanley?
https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wa...huge-cost-ng-98ae5e2159831466da379146609463fd


----------



## sptrawler (24 June 2019)

jbocker said:


> Hate driving at night there are so many road closures and detours for road works, my google maps lady starts yelling at me when I am consistently changing directions all the time. I guess the councils are flushing out their funds in time for them to put their hand out for next bounty of rates.
> 
> 
> I guess McGowan can put his pet project the Metronet into overdrive, and maybe grow a few more trains.



Actually, I think McGowan is doing a good job, hope he continues to do so.


----------



## Humid (25 June 2019)

Smoke and mirrors 

https://www.crikey.com.au/2019/06/24/western-australia-mining/


----------



## sptrawler (30 June 2019)

It will be interesting to see the W.A State surplus, gst increase, BHP royalties back pay, 20% increase in power bills, the books should balance beautifully. I wonder if the Government will start and drop some charges?

https://thewest.com.au/business/per...for-more-bill-pain-from-july-1-ng-b881244046z


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2019)

W.A Labor Government is trying to kick start railway rolling stock manufacturing in W.A, hopefully it becomes a viable industry, as it once was. 
A friend of mine did his apprenticeship at the old Midland Workshops, they used to employ 800 apprentices, there wasn't a skills shortage back then.
Good on McGowan for at least initiating the project, I hope it isn't just an assembly plant for Alstom's overseas sourced parts, and actually becomes a parts manufacturing and fabricating plant. 

https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/tr...ns-to-be-built-at-bellevue-hub-ng-b881295624z
From the article:
_The trains will be constructed here in Perth, meaning it’s full steam ahead for WA’s rail revival.

French manufacturing company Alstom will run the $1.6 billion build, but 50 per cent of the work must be sourced locally.
As many as 250 rail cars will be built at a new hub in Bellevue, with six cars on the existing Australind service to be replaced.

It’s the biggest order of rail cars in WA’s history, with the first new trains set to start running on the Joondalup and Mandurah lines in 2022.

Trains have not been built in WA since the Midland Railway Workshops closed 25 years ago.

Construction on the first stage of the Bellevue plant will begin next year and is due to be finished in 2021_ .


----------



## IFocus (20 August 2019)

Has to be one of the few real manufacturing startups featuring heavy industry good on them great investment for a skilled workforce


----------



## Caveman (21 August 2019)

[I said:
			
		

> Trains have not been built in WA since the Midland Railway Workshops closed 25 years ago[/I]



Actually it was 26 years ago The Liberal party closed the midland workshops in 1993.


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2019)

Mortgage stress highest in WA 

https://amp.watoday.com.au/national...don-t-want-to-talk-about-20190820-p52j3p.html


----------



## chiff (23 August 2019)

I know there is a company in WA -Engenco EGN- concerned with trains.I think reconditioning engines.Whether they build rolling stock or not ,do not know.


----------



## sptrawler (24 August 2019)

Labor in W.A are doing great, low profile getting on with business, then why have an implosion at at the State conference?

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08-24/chaos-breaks-out-at-wa-labor-conference/11445260


----------



## sptrawler (10 September 2019)

W.A Government sells off Land Titles office.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-09...ate-sale-to-fund-child-abuse-redress/11498056

From the article:
_"I'm delighted that the proceeds will go to an important cause, allowing the Government to meet its ongoing funding requirements for the National Redress Scheme and to victims of historical sexual abuse," Mr Wyatt said.

New South Wales leased its land titles registry for $2.6 billion while South Australia followed suit with a $1.6 billion lease.

"Other states have handed over more of their functions. We have kept more in-house," Mr Wyatt said_ .


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> W.A Government sells off Land Titles office.



Selling off the most basic functions of government - the states are all somewhat closer to broke than they'll ever admit.


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2019)

I just heard John Cadogan describe Perth as the only living graveyard.  (a joke for sure,  but....) 

I have an opportunity to take a consultant/teaching position at Murdoch. I'm really tempted to take it. 
I grew up in Perth  so know what it was like back then, what's it like now?


----------



## sptrawler (12 September 2019)

wayneL said:


> I just heard John Cadogan describe Perth as the only living graveyard.  (a joke for sure,  but....)
> 
> I have an opportunity to take a consultant/teaching position at Murdoch. I'm really tempted to take it.
> I grew up in Perth  so know what it was like back then, what's it like now?



It doesn't change much, still pretty quiet, but a great place to live.IMO
It depends a lot on what interests you.


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2019)

Is it still impossible to get a coffee at 5pm (about when Im gagging for one) n


----------



## sptrawler (12 September 2019)

wayneL said:


> Is it still impossible to get a coffee at 5pm (about when Im gagging for one) n



These days there are coffee shops everywhere, it is one area of the economy that has really boomed, coffee shops and fast food.


----------



## IFocus (12 September 2019)

wayneL said:


> I just heard John Cadogan describe Perth as the only living graveyard.  (a joke for sure,  but....)
> 
> I have an opportunity to take a consultant/teaching position at Murdoch. I'm really tempted to take it.
> I grew up in Perth  so know what it was like back then, what's it like now?




Hard one to answer I think you would find it largely the same with more urban sprawl,coffee has definitely improved, eating out in the suburbs is vastly better as well daughter went to Murdoch for a couple of units (great coffee) said she enjoyed the campus.
If you could train it to Murdoch station it would be OK freeway at the moment is pretty slow with all the road works.


----------



## chiff (12 September 2019)

IFocus said:


> Hard one to answer I think you would find it largely the same with more urban sprawl,coffee has definitely improved, eating out in the suburbs is vastly better as well daughter went to Murdoch for a couple of units (great coffee) said she enjoyed the campus.
> If you could train it to Murdoch station it would be OK freeway at the moment is pretty slow with all the road works.



As you get older what do we expect from life?I like the quiet life more and more.Was in WA for three days 12 months ago-Went to a birthday party at Bunbury and took in Busselton,and on the way back to airport called in to Preston Beach-an inviting little settlement with a good beach.Did the southwest nearly forty years ago and tried to climb the Gloucester tree...but within reach of the top the tree started to sway....that was it for me.I remember going to a "stomp'' at  Holden???? outskirts of Freo in about 64.Didn't do any good.Not that I am a beach person,but could easily be if I was in WA.


----------



## chiff (12 September 2019)

chiff said:


> As you get older what do we expect from life?I like the quiet life more and more.Was in WA for three days 12 months ago-Went to a birthday party at Bunbury and took in Busselton,and on the way back to airport called in to Preston Beach-an inviting little settlement with a good beach.Did the southwest nearly forty years ago and tried to climb the Gloucester tree...but within reach of the top the tree started to sway....that was it for me.I remember going to a "stomp'' at  Holden???? outskirts of Freo in about 64.Didn't do any good.Not that I am a beach person,but could easily be if I was in WA.



The  memory fades..I believe the stomp was at Hamilton Hill....wonder they didn't go through the floors back then.What a stupid dance it was.


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 September 2019)

The only thing I found strange about Perth was an apparent obsession by locals to get away from the place by jumping in the ocean and/or going to an island.

Seen one beach....... 

Thankfully we ignored that advice, kept away from the water, and it was all quite nice actually.


----------



## IFocus (12 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> The only thing I found strange about Perth was an apparent obsession by locals to get away from the place by jumping in the ocean and/or going to an island.
> 
> Seen one beach.......
> 
> Thankfully we ignored that advice, kept away from the water, and it was all quite nice actually.




Another obsession is 4 wheel drives (Terrace / bogan tractors) tailgating you usually a male in his 40's wearing a baseball cap luckily we have gun laws other wise I would have shot quite a few


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> These days there are coffee shops everywhere, it is one area of the economy that has really boomed, coffee shops and fast food.



The first thing we actually did upon arriving in Perth was buy a pizza.

True story.

Other than that - saw the gold being poured, rang the bells, went to the park.....


----------



## wayneL (13 September 2019)

IFocus said:


> Another obsession is 4 wheel drives (Terrace / bogan tractors) tailgating you usually a male in his 40's wearing a baseball cap luckily we have gun laws other wise I would have shot quite a few



I think that's Oz wide tbh.  I totally get what you're saying about gun laws


----------



## Humid (13 September 2019)

South Freo is pretty cool these days 
Walking distance to beach,pubs,food and some very interesting greenies ....
10 minutes to Murdoch


----------



## IFocus (14 September 2019)

Humid said:


> South Freo is pretty cool these days
> Walking distance to beach,pubs,food and some very interesting greenies ....
> 10 minutes to Murdoch




Every couple on months meet up with mates at the National Hotel (cheap pints) still very old style Aussie clientele (none of those leftest greenies ) always feel at home.


----------



## sptrawler (28 October 2019)

Interesting NSW is demanding the Federal Government stump up for their metro net, I didn't hear them backing up W.A when they wanted a fair go building Fiona Stanley and Princess Margaret Hospitals etc, while getting the GST ripped off them.
https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...ey-s-new-metro-rail-line-20191028-p534zi.html


----------



## BlindSquirrel (29 October 2019)

Locals are allowed to pronounce it as "Perff"


----------



## SirRumpole (29 November 2019)

This is well into the "you have to be joking" category.

A $290 billion (yes billion) claim for "spiritual damage" over loss of land rites by an Aboriginal group.

Since when is "spiritual damage" actionable ? Maybe a new Disneyland for Lefty lawyers.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-29/$290-billion-wa-native-title-claim-launched/11749206


----------



## wayneL (29 November 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> This is well into the "you have to be joking" category.
> 
> A $290 billion (yes billion) claim for "spiritual damage" over loss of land rites by an Aboriginal group.
> 
> ...



They may have to pull out the Wagyl (again) for this one.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2019)

This is an ambit claim, there is no possibility from what I have read that they will get close to this however there will be other claims all over the nation now.

This is going to be a painful route to a treaty. 

Once again I think we will all envy New Zealand who resolved these issues long ago.


----------



## qldfrog (30 November 2019)

I think as a migrant, i should seek spiritual damage from the first nation here, i worked and spend my life here at a great cost  to my spiritual well being. Different religion, language, culture, no smelling cheese, working during the day of the deads..first nations know the deal... and providing them welfare thru a taxation system ripping 40pc of me to people living on a land i never put a foot in.and
 obviously, i had no choice either as my migration was the result of a native population pushed out of its land by climate change migrants from Let's blame co2
They..whoever they are..the others...can pay
would that fit well on a green agenda?


----------



## BlindSquirrel (2 December 2019)

the myriad of extra payments available to the aboriginal population have so far failed to make a difference in the outcome, why not just throw a bunch more at the problem? It's just white-fullas money!

(and anyone of colour that wants to actually do something with their life and contribute to the wider society is obviously a coconut)


----------



## IFocus (2 December 2019)

BlindSquirrel said:


> the myriad of extra payments available to the aboriginal population have so far failed to make a difference in the outcome, why not just throw a bunch more at the problem? It's just white-fullas money!
> 
> (and anyone of colour that wants to actually do something with their life and contribute to the wider society is obviously a coconut)




I think most of the funds goes to the bureaucracy not the people on the ground, if you have every seen the remote settlements you can see not a lot of cash is splashed around and with the latest revelations of alleged fraud in WA $25 mil just in one area and growing its no wonder.

 I have in-laws that have full access to all the indigenous benefits surprisingly they tell me its not worth it very little advantage they don't bother.

BTW I always thought the same as you.


----------



## qldfrog (2 December 2019)

In our day and age, it is actually a shame to discriminate even positively based 9n a colour of skin or where your parents or grandparents were born once you are Australian.
Welfare should not discriminate, and whether you are born white in a trailer park or brown in a settlement, the gov should give you the same chance to sort your mess.
And yes many Aborigines kids are in dire conditions, but they need as much help as the white abused kid in the public housing.
These kind of claims will just push racism, and actually it is probably a fair reaction when you are in the gutter but white of skin
Why are they playing with the fire, is it really the aim to turn into a hate divided society as the US is now
Same recipe, same outcome


----------



## sptrawler (11 December 2019)

W.A's State Government doing the right thing, by making sure some of the new rail rolling stock is manufactured here.
Hopefully the trend continues.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12...ealed-for-metronet-to-be-built-in-wa/11785452
It could be a wind fall, for a local engineering company, that gets the contract from Alstom. Unless they bring in their own workforce, which would probably be doubtful.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 January 2020)

Just when you started to get some faith back in human nature, this sort of cr@p comes up.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01...ey-spent-on-wa-fire-station-artworks/11853124


----------



## noirua (11 October 2020)

And finally the WA Government announced the current lockdown that has cut Western Australia off from the rest of the country will continue until April 2021. Its not clear what medical breakthroughs are expected by then. But this date coincides with the next WA election which Premier Mark McGowan should win in a landslide should his approval ratings persist. Again another trade. And again we'll see who pays for it a few years from now.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2020)

qldfrog said:


> In our day and age, it is actually a shame to discriminate even positively based 9n a colour of skin or where your parents or grandparents were born once you are Australian.
> Welfare should not discriminate, and whether you are born white in a trailer park or brown in a settlement, the gov should give you the same chance to sort your mess.
> And yes many Aborigines kids are in dire conditions, but they need as much help as the white abused kid in the public housing.
> These kind of claims will just push racism, and actually it is probably a fair reaction when you are in the gutter but white of skin
> ...



I kinda think I'm descended from the Vikings, a General in the army of William the Conqueror 1066,  an uncle of Alexander the Great,  and Leonidas King of the Spartans.  Despite my superior lineage I look down on no one.


----------



## wayneL (11 October 2020)

noirua said:


> And finally the WA Government announced the current lockdown that has cut Western Australia off from the rest of the country will continue until April 2021. Its not clear what medical breakthroughs are expected by then. But this date coincides with the next WA election which Premier Mark McGowan should win in a landslide should his approval ratings persist. Again another trade. And again we'll see who pays for it a few years from now.



By then it will have been ~a year since my wife has been unable to visit her 90+ yo folks... and who knows what may happen between now and then.
May your chooks turn into emus and kick your funny down you pissant little wannabe dictator.


----------



## cutz (11 October 2020)

wayneL said:


> By then it will have been ~a year since my wife has been unable to visit her 90+ yo folks... and who knows what may happen between now and then.
> May your chooks turn into emus and kick your funny down you pissant little wannabe dictator.




Sorry to hear.

Your story sounds painfully familiar,

This Banana Republic has really been getting on my nerves !!


----------



## noirua (11 October 2020)

wayneL said:


> By then it will have been ~a year since my wife has been unable to visit her 90+ yo folks... and who knows what may happen between now and then.
> May your chooks turn into emus and kick your funny down you pissant little wannabe dictator.











						Australia’s state by state coronavirus lockdown rules and restrictions explained
					

What are the restrictions within Victoria and the border closures with NSW and Queensland? How far can I travel, and how many people can I have over at my house? Untangle Australia’s Covid-19 laws and guidelines with our guide




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 October 2020)

noirua said:


> And finally the WA Government announced the current lockdown that has cut Western Australia off from the rest of the country will continue until April 2021. Its not clear what medical breakthroughs are expected by then. But this date coincides with the next WA election



I do think the politics surrounding this is sad in many ways.

It's adding unnecessary costs overall, potentially ruinous costs for some individuals, and will in due course erode public goodwill.

It's also unnecessarily fragmenting the nation both in a physical sense but also more broadly, it's creating unnecessary division where it need not exist.  

It's one reason I'm expecting the recovery of tourism to be much slower. Leave your own state, for any reason at all, and there's some chance you won't be allowed back in and that situation would literally bankrupt many. That'll be always in the back of the mind going forward unless someone's willing to provide insurance at a cheap price which is unlikely. The states will live to regret it I expect but once out that genie can't be put back in the bottle anytime soon.


----------



## sptrawler (11 October 2020)

Smurf1976 said:


> I do think the politics surrounding this is sad in many ways.
> 
> It's adding unnecessary costs overall, potentially ruinous costs for some individuals, and will in due course erode public goodwill.
> 
> ...



As you have said smurf, there is no logical reason that direct tourism between W.A and Tassie couldn't be facilitated.


----------



## IFocus (11 October 2020)

I haven't heard a conversation about COVID here for ages, also haven't heard one person say open the border seriously not one.
However I do feel for family's separated, son will be getting married in NSW everyone here wont be going. 


"Western Australia is experiencing what is being hailed as a "21st century gold rush", just six months after the coronavirus pandemic sparked fears that mineral exploration would grind to a halt. 

The State's hard border has clearly not deterred mining investment and if anything appears to have provided a catalyst, with millions of dollars flowing into companies exploring for gold." 

*Modern-day gold rush in WA as mining executives flock to Kalgoorlie for Diggers and Dealers*










						Dramatic surge in exploration sparks talk of '21st century gold rush'
					

Exploration and mining for gold is booming in Western Australia, driven by a pandemic, a hard border and a growing appetite around the world for something solid in the bank.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 October 2020)

IFocus said:


> I haven't heard a conversation about COVID here for ages, also haven't heard one person say open the border seriously not one.



Short term - knuckle down and make money, the state has a definite advantage in being virus free. WA is one of the few good places on earth to be living right now.

Long term - a point comes where the world has largely sorted the issue, people want to spend that money and at that point if the border's still shut then WA becomes among the worst possible places to be living.

Same with anywhere. So long as there's a problem globally and people aren't keen to travel, borders being shut isn't a huge problem. Once that changes, once it's safe to go to other places, then anyone trying to stop them will face a huge backlash is my expectation.


----------



## jbocker (26 October 2020)

Telethon surpassed the record amount again and in the COVID year.
I didn't really expect it but not surprised. $46.3M.
Great news.


----------



## IFocus (26 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> Telethon surpassed the record amount again and in the COVID year.
> I didn't really expect it but not surprised. $46.3M.
> Great news.




I don't understand it, put my mothers house on the market and got a strong  offer are 10 days, agent said before hand it wouldn't last 14 days. Brother speaking to the guy putting the for sale sign up said most of the signs he puts up already have offer on them.

I can see why McGowan holds the border close other than vote winner and protection of the mining industry.


----------



## sptrawler (26 October 2020)

IFocus said:


> I don't understand it, put my mothers house on the market and got a strong  offer are 10 days, agent said before hand it wouldn't last 14 days. Brother speaking to the guy putting the for sale sign up said most of the signs he puts up already have offer on them.
> 
> I can see why McGowan holds the border close other than vote winner and protection of the mining industry.



With interest rates down, dividends down a lot are getting into rental properties. 
Also mining companies are selecting W.A based fifo's, so rental demand is high.


----------



## jbocker (27 October 2020)

Rental demand is insane. 1% vacancy. I personally know of three areas and there is nothing available. Applicants are in the 20s and 30s in cheaper outer suburbs.  Most are going 20-$50 above existing rents that cannot be adjusted for current rentals even if the tenant wants to agree to an increase to continue holding the rental. March 28 is going to be your last day of safety and you will be asked to move out if you have been cheeky with the rental commitment.
Selling Property is flying off the shelf but increase in prices has not yet started in a lot of areas, and there appears to be a grid lock forming. Many are not selling their home as they know there is nowhere to rent afterwards.
March 29 will be the start of an interesting period, some are saying it could plummet with availability flooding the market again. Then again maybe not. No one predicted what is currently happening.


----------



## sptrawler (18 February 2021)

Well in W.A we are heading into an election, so today I thought I would brooch the subject with the anti politics other half, but i did so very carefully. 
Anyway long story short, she actually agreed McGowan, apart from the Roe Hwy ext has done a great job, no fuss no grandstanding no long winded vitriol pretty well spot on.
What we both agreed on is the Roe Hwy extension isn't an insurmountable obstacle, why McGowan doesn't just build a covered bridge over the wetlands and get on with the ring road, is an albatross around his neck.
The difference between a statesman and a politician is recognising a divisive issue and finding a resolution that appeases both sides.
Apart from that he is doing a great job, he has actually given me a bit of hope that Labor can actually get back to what it is about, looking after the worker so they can get on with their job and pay their taxes. IMO








						Homeless people evicted from Perth hotel to be given new government accommodation
					

The WA Department of Communities says it will provide alternative accommodation to a group of vulnerable homeless people at the centre of a stoush between an inner city hotel and the state government.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Caveman (13 March 2021)

When Anthony Green calls it at 6:43 PM it must be a landslide.


----------



## wabullfrog (13 March 2021)

Liberals looking like having 2 or 3 seats, the Nationals & Mia Davies will probably be the opposition as they will have more seats in 4. Labor currently projected to have 51 according to the ABC.


----------



## IFocus (14 March 2021)

Thought it would be Labor at a canter this lost is more than just Labors successful response to COVID, state Libs have had problems for quite some time as the Christian right have taken over the power broker positions in the party.
Reflected in their election campaign from start to finish.

The problem is also reflected in the federal party as well to a lesser degree.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 March 2021)

As an outsider who's never lived in WA I won't claim to be well informed on local politics but from what I've seen, the Liberals' policy platform looked like something straight out of some school kid's "if I were PM for a day I'd do....." project.

Ideas randomly thrown around with no thought put into how they'd be implemented, what the cost would be or even if it was physically possible. Stuff that would be impressive if it came from a 9 year old, not at all impressive coming from a real politician who wants to run a state.


----------



## moXJO (14 March 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> As an outsider who's never lived in WA I won't claim to be well informed on local politics but from what I've seen, the Liberals' policy platform looked like something straight out of some school kid's "if I were PM for a day I'd do....." project.
> 
> Ideas randomly thrown around with no thought put into how they'd be implemented, what the cost would be or even if it was physically possible. Stuff that would be impressive if it came from a 9 year old, not at all impressive coming from a real politician who wants to run a state.



I have to agree. Not much in the way of opposition. Which can be a good thing at the start  as Labor can get their policy across. Unfortunately that much power eventually corrupts. Turns the state into a mess once the factions get greedy.


----------



## sptrawler (14 March 2021)

W.A Liberals have been lost since Barnett retired, not much of a talent pool.
Having said that McGowan is a stand out for Labor also, the really fortunate thing for Labor is he is still relatively young and seems to be moderate in his appraoch which is resonating well with most West Aussies.
The Libs certainly need to do do some soul searching, I predict a long time in the wilderness.


----------



## PZ99 (14 March 2021)

Goes to show just how weak the Federal Labor party is doesn't it?

Both WA and QLD return a state Labor govt yet federally they're almost unwinnable.

Might be a good time to revise the climate change narrative and stand up for working people again


----------



## moXJO (15 March 2021)

PZ99 said:


> Goes to show just how weak the Federal Labor party is doesn't it?
> 
> Both WA and QLD return a state Labor govt yet federally they're almost unwinnable.
> 
> Might be a good time to revise the climate change narrative and stand up for working people again



They need fresh talent. Too much of a stench on what's there. 


They could take some lessons from McGowan. One of the best for a while. He doesn't treat small business as the enemy either. 

Qld labor however, seems to hold power due to a lack of opposition.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> Qld labor however, seems to hold power due to a lack of opposition.




You could say the same for NSW only it's the opposite sides.


----------



## moXJO (15 March 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> You could say the same for NSW only it's the opposite sides.



I think Bjiggles is doing a good job. She has a lot of infrastructure going on and handled Covid lockdown/business/freedom the best imo. I don't think she gets enough credit for running the shithouse that is nsw government. 

 However there are some rats amongst nsw state libs that I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire. 
Labors corruption from yesteryears still hasn't been forgotten and there are still deep connections that would quickly tap back in. It was really a sht show when they were running it. I actually moved states it was that bad.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> I think Bjiggles is doing a good job. She has a lot of infrastructure going on and handled Covid lockdown/business/freedom the best imo. I don't think she gets enough credit for running the shithouse that is nsw government.
> 
> However there are some rats amongst nsw state libs that I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.
> Labors corruption from yesteryears still hasn't been forgotten and there are still deep connections that would quickly tap back in. It was really a sht show when they were running it. I actually moved states it was that bad.




I don't disagree.

I live in NSW and don't even know know who the Opposition leader is. I think it's a woman but that's about all.

The pandemic has taken the wind out of all the Opposition's sails. Albo is probably thanking his starts that the next Fed election will probably be next year, he's got a lot of distance to make up.


----------



## PZ99 (16 March 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> I don't disagree.
> 
> I live in NSW and don't even know know who the Opposition leader is. I think it's a woman but that's about all.
> 
> The pandemic has taken the wind out of all the Opposition's sails. Albo is probably thanking his starts that the next Fed election will probably be next year, he's got a lot of distance to make up.



NSW opposition leader is nothing short of awful. Basically a Labor female version of Tony Abbott.

I haven't voted NSW Labor for at least a decade.


----------



## Clansman (16 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> They need fresh talent. Too much of a stench on what's there.
> 
> 
> They could take some lessons from McGowan. One of the best for a while. He doesn't treat small business as the enemy either.
> ...




He doesn't treat small business as the enemy either. LOL. Have you walked down the Terrace recently? Seen the commercial vacancy stats.
Mcgowan is a Covid Premier, nothing more, nothing less. He will be gone next election as soon as something of substance is required.
WA makes up less than 20% of the countries population and is the least politically educated state by a mile.


----------



## Caveman (16 March 2021)

Clansman said:


> He doesn't treat small business as the enemy either. LOL. Have you walked down the Terrace recently? Seen the commercial vacancy stats.
> Mcgowan is a Covid Premier, nothing more, nothing less. He will be gone next election as soon as something of substance is required.
> WA makes up less than 20% of the countries population and is the least politically educated state by a mile.



I havnt been down the CBD for years but its my understanding it was quiet before the covid.I asked my local kebab shop owner a couple of weeks ago,hows business?he said "flat out".
4 years is a long way off, but Mcgowan is looking like a 3 termer,the wa Libs seemed to have reduced themselves to a checks and balances party.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 March 2021)

Caveman said:


> ,the wa Libs seemed to have reduced themselves to a checks and balances party.




They may not have much balance when they check how many of them there are.   

It would be interesting to hear what McGowan's plans are beyond covid though, just to make sure he's not a one trick pony.


----------



## sptrawler (16 March 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> They may not have much balance when they check how many of them there are.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear what McGowan's plans are beyond covid though, just to make sure he's not a one trick pony.



To me he appears to be fairly middle of the road, which is good, he obviously has some strong ideas and IMO it will be how they resonate with the public that will dictate how long he stays in.
He only has to worry about self inflicted wounds, not much baggage, not much opposition.
So he really will be a master of his own destiny, if brain farts start exploding, he will be gone.
The only current issue that could damage him is the Roe Hwy, many want it finished a small vocal group want it squashed, how he handles it will define this term and probably his next election result IMO.


----------



## Clansman (16 March 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> They may not have much balance when they check how many of them there are.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear what McGowan's plans are beyond covid though, just to make sure he's not a one trick pony.




Last time I checked closing a door wasn't a trick?
It's a fairly straight forward exercise that most humans achieve at a young age.


----------



## moXJO (16 March 2021)

Clansman said:


> He doesn't treat small business as the enemy either. LOL. Have you walked down the Terrace recently? Seen the commercial vacancy stats.
> Mcgowan is a Covid Premier, nothing more, nothing less. He will be gone next election as soon as something of substance is required.
> WA makes up less than 20% of the countries population and is the least politically educated state by a mile.



Hey I could be totally wrong. I'm going off second hand information.


----------



## IFocus (16 March 2021)

Mandurah is thumping so is Wanneroo cannot get a tradesman to come around every business I speak to are going flat out, biggest issue is supply chain everyone is sold out.

Houses are selling within a week the place is floating on money

As for Perth CBD the council was for a very long time before Labor so dysfunctional  / corrupt no wonder the centre is a mess.

Wasn't it Labor that threw them out?

BTW I don't think the current mob (council) are much better.

There's not much day light between Barny and McGowan except Labor are paying down the debt and Metronet.

McGowan's hard border stance has kept the mines / oil and gas running that's kept Australia afloat a point largely over looked.


----------



## PZ99 (16 March 2021)

From this side of the continent it looks like the premier makes no bones about putting WA first.

I like the idea of the Govt there telling Gladys Ruby Princess and Clive Palmer to stick it where it fits 

You guys gonna build a wall ?


----------



## IFocus (16 March 2021)

PZ99 said:


> From this side of the continent it looks like the premier makes no bones about putting WA first.
> 
> I like the idea of the Govt there telling Gladys Ruby Princess and Clive Palmer to stick it where it fits
> 
> You guys gonna build a wall ?




Perth is one of the most isolated city's in the world and WA are as parochial as all hell complete with chip on shoulder particularly the older generation.

Charley Court (long serving Liberal premiere) used to win elections by attacking Canberra no matter who was in federal government.

So closing the boarder is hugely popular and every time Gladys or pretty much anyone from over east has a go its easy vote scoring for McGowan to fire off a salvo.

Having said that ordinary citizen's from the east are always warmly welcome.

With the border closed WA's drug problem (and its a big one) has been really impacted for the better

As for Palmer he could have a problem if he comes into the state (seriously) people hate him with real anger.

The federal Liberals could be in trouble next election, plus just cannot see Porter holding his seat


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2021)

Western Australia has effectively become a foreign country as far as the rest of Australia is concerned, as ipso facto, you will need a visa, stating your vaccination status to enter.

Perth used to be known the city of light back in the days of the Apollo program. Most assuredly the whole of Western Australia has now entered a new dark age.

For now we have some semblance of Liberty, but the inevitability of a mild respiratory disease once again taking hold, McStalin will not hesitate the opportunity to unleash the complete dystopia the rest of you are having to endure.

Just remember, if you want to keep your fingernails, 2 + 2 = 5, Komrades.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 August 2021)

wayneL said:


> Perth used to be known the city of light



I thought darkness was preferred over there?

Stops the cows fading and avoids upsetting the curtains.


----------



## sptrawler (25 August 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> I thought darkness was preferred over there?
> 
> Stops the cows fading and avoids upsetting the curtains.



Mate you are pushing the boundaries of what is socially acceptable, the cows had a huge amount of difficulty adjusting their watches, which wasn't taken into account when you Eastern State FW's moved your clocks.
Have YOU tried changing the time on a watch, when using cloved hoofs, I mean FFS get real.
By the way I'm not talking for myself, I'm talking for my member of parliament, $hit I just gave off more methane , "sorry"

We need to adopt a 24 hour clock, then they can't move the goal posts, I just need @rederob on board and it's a done deal.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 August 2021)

Just don't try and get into WA driving like this:









						Woman towing caravan 'speeds through COVID checkpoint, rams police'
					

A 47-year-old woman has been remanded in custody to serve 14 days' quarantine after allegedly speeding through a checkpoint at Western Australia's border with South Australia and ramming a police car.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (25 August 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Just don't try and get into WA driving like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She only had to do that for 750klm's to Norseman, then do a right turn and do another 180klm's up to Coolgardie, then do a left turn and it is a straight run of swinging the caravan from the left to the right  for 600 klm's to Perth, then bail out.lol
OOPs forgot it isn't Hollywood movie, you do have to stop for fuel, I have read people can do long distances in nappies. 🤣
I had an experience where the youngest son filled the nappy, then filled the wife's lap, then filled the bucket seat. But that wasn't natural and I was scarred for life.


----------



## IFocus (25 August 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Just don't try and get into WA driving like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If she was on the freeway no one would have noticed, its how half the mob over here drive    🤣


----------



## Humid (27 August 2021)

wayneL said:


> Western Australia has effectively become a foreign country as far as the rest of Australia is concerned, as ipso facto, you will need a visa, stating your vaccination status to enter.
> 
> Perth used to be known the city of light back in the days of the Apollo program. Most assuredly the whole of Western Australia has now entered a new dark age.
> 
> ...



Coincided with your return........


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2021)

Humid said:


> Coincided with your return........



You can blame the extra wet winter on me, it happens every time we move somewhere. 

But not McStalin and his totalitarian regime. You voted him back in before I got here.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 August 2021)

wayneL said:


> You can blame the extra wet winter on me, it happens every time we move somewhere.



In that case you could probably get paid big $ to move to the right place. Somewhere up in the Snowy Mountains, on the central plateau in Tasmania beside the Great Lake or any farmer who's having a drought.

Others would probably pay you to keep well away too. Tourism regions basically, any of them unless the local attraction is white water rafting or waterfalls in which case you'd be welcome.


----------



## sptrawler (7 September 2021)

Well at last someone in Government is actually doing something about social housing.








						WA government to spend extra $875 million on social housing in next week's budget
					

The West Australian government announces it will allocate an extra $875 million towards social housing as it prepares to hand down the state budget on Thursday, with a total of 3,300 properties forecast to be built over four years.




					www.abc.net.au
				



From the article:
The funding comprises a $750 million social housing investment fund — most of which will be spent on new social houses in the following 2022-23 financial year, with the remaining $228 million to be spent on short-term projects.

In total, more than $2.1 billion will be spent on social housing over four years, to build about 3,300 new properties.


----------



## sptrawler (9 September 2021)

Anyone wondering why Mark McGowan isn't in a rush to open the borders, the budget surplus numbers are coming in. As we have being saying since the beginning of the pandemic, with all the W.A FIFO workers having to spend their money at home and the mines staying open, is a huge bonus for W.A.









						McGowan's budget coffers make him the envy of treasurers across Australia. How will he spend it?
					

As Premier Mark McGowan prepares to hand down his first budget as WA Treasurer — in his dual role — sky-high iron ore prices put him in an enviable position.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## IFocus (9 September 2021)

WA economy is booming across many sectors and regional tourism is crazy busy, why would you open the border?


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2021)

W.A wants to tap into bonds market, to fund debt.








						WA attempts to tap green debt markets branded 'more icing than cake' as emissions soar
					

Western Australia wants to raise debt from so-called green finance markets in a bid to counter views the state is a major source of global pollution.




					www.abc.net.au
				



From the article:
Premier Mark McGowan, who is also the state's Treasurer, has unveiled plans to potentially issue "green" and "sustainable" bonds to the world's financial markets as part of efforts for WA to reach net zero by 2050.

Bonds are a form of debt that governments raise to fund their activities.

But the push has been described as "more icing than cake" and an attempt by the government to greenwash its heavy reliance on the mining and resources industry and support for carbon-intensive projects.

It is understood the money will be used to pay for spending on things ranging from public transport assets such as railways and solar panels on social housing to pine plantation recycling initiatives.

WA's decision to enter the world of environmental, social and governance (ESG) financing follows similar moves in recent years by New South Wales, Victoria and Queensland.


----------



## Investoradam (18 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> WA economy is booming across many sectors and regional tourism is crazy busy, why would you open the border?



many sectors as in iron ore, gold, lithium & gas?
everything else no


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> many sectors as in iron ore, gold, lithium & gas?
> everything else no



I don't know about that, the building industry is flat out, it is impossible to get tradies, also retail is booming.


----------



## IFocus (18 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> many sectors as in iron ore, gold, lithium & gas?
> everything else no





Locally every thing is booming I talk to a large cross section of busyness people through to tradies, real estate what ever.


----------



## Investoradam (18 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I don't know about that, the building industry is flat out, it is impossible to get tradies, also retail is booming.



Is fifo bogans can’t fly to Bali and need to spend money on something and go some where with all out free time!

they can’t get tradies as very few companies bother training or employ apprentice’s any more along with wages still being at 2013 levels


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> Is fifo bogans can’t fly to Bali and need to spend money on something and go some where with all out free time!
> 
> they can’t get tradies as very few companies bother training or employ apprentice’s any more along with wages still being at 2013 levels



I don't know where you are getting your info from, but it certainly doesn't reflect the reality of wages in W.A.
The part about apprentices is true and it is Australia wide, the Government departments, reduced apprentices numbers in the 1990's.
Also a lot of Government departments, farmed out their maintenance functions and the private sector never were big employers of apprentices.


----------



## Investoradam (18 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I don't know where you are getting your info from, but it certainly doesn't reflect the reality of wages in W.A.
> The part about apprentices is true and it is Australia wide, the Government departments, reduced apprentices numbers in the 1990's.
> Also a lot of Government departments, farmed out their maintenance functions and the private sector never were big employers of apprentices.



Mining,  oil & gas yes

mining wise it was around 2014/15 mining wise the companies stopped apprenticeship intakes
there would be dozens on site across different departments! Now most things have been contracted or to Labor hire who don’t put apprentices on either
Things changed when Karen Rudd & Julia Gillard  fair work came in to play as it was just a rentitled version of John Howard’s work choices


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> Mining,  oil & gas yes
> 
> mining wise it was around 2014/15 mining wise the companies stopped apprenticeship intakes
> there would be dozens on site across different departments! Now most things have been contracted or to Labor hire who don’t put apprentices on either
> Things changed when Karen Rudd & Julia Gillard  fair work came in to play as it was just a rentitled version of John Howard’s work choices



Apprenticeships has been an ongoing issue for a long time, its demise has been three fold, one was the closing of a lot of Government facilities e.g the Midland railway workshops, they took on 800 apprentices a year and two the contracting out of maintenance and three fifo.
The mining towns that were established in the 1960' and 1970's held the full compliment of the workforce and the families of the workers, so inevitably children of the workers did apprenticeships in the mine workshops.

Now with fifo, that consistency of a stable community has gone, a majority of the workforce doesn't live there, major works are now done via shutdowns as opposed to ongoing daily maintenance workforce and the community no longer is employed by a single or a couple of major mining companies. From memory, the fifo workforce came about with the introduction of fringe benefits tax, which made it more attractive to fly a workforce in, than house them and pay fringe benefits tax.

Hopefully things go a complete circle, as with a carbon tax the cost of flying may be even more expensive, also with the advent of massive renewable projects in the NW of W.A a labour force close by may be required.


----------



## IFocus (18 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Apprenticeships has been an ongoing issue for a long time, its demise has been three fold, one was the closing of a lot of Government facilities e.g the Midland railway workshops, they took on 800 apprentices a year and two the contracting out of maintenance and three fifo.
> The mining towns that were established in the 1960' and 1970's held the full compliment of the workforce and the families of the workers, so inevitably children of the workers did apprenticeships in the mine workshops.
> 
> Now with fifo, that consistency of a stable community has gone, a majority of the workforce doesn't live there, major works are now done via shutdowns as opposed to ongoing daily maintenance workforce and the community no longer is employed by a single or a couple of major mining companies. From memory, the fifo workforce came about with the introduction of fringe benefits tax, which made it more attractive to fly a workforce in, than house them and pay fringe benefits tax.
> ...



Agree also governments ran down training centres and farmed apprentice training out to private enterprise the last company I worked for we fought tooth and nail for them to hire a single E/I apprentice place had a  annual operational budget of $350 mil...


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> Agree also governments ran down training centres and farmed apprentice training out to private enterprise the last company I worked for we fought tooth and nail for them to hire a single E/I apprentice place had a  annual operational budget of $350 mil...



Kinda the other way 'round these days. We can't get apprentices to start in my trade, and if they do start, they don't last long.

I'm told it's similar in other trades.

COVID welfare is partly to blame, but that trend was in place even before TBH.


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> Agree also governments ran down training centres and farmed apprentice training out to private enterprise the last company I worked for we fought tooth and nail for them to hire a single E/I apprentice place had a  annual operational budget of $350 mil...



Yep, I remember when I was seconded to help write the competency standards, I said to management this is the beginning of the end for the high standard Australian tradesmen are held in. It was a disgrace IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (19 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> Agree also governments ran down training centres and farmed apprentice training out to private enterprise the last company I worked for we fought tooth and nail for them to hire a single E/I apprentice place had a  annual operational budget of $350 mil...



Yes, I was at a meeting with the manager of a major power station and he actually said we are going to severely reduce the number of apprentices we employ, I said at the time Australia will rue the day it took this direction and as I mentioned above, we commenced writing the competency standards project.
Now we have gone from one of the highest standard of apprenticeship training programs in the world, to a shambles in 30 years.


----------



## Investoradam (19 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Apprenticeships has been an ongoing issue for a long time, its demise has been three fold, one was the closing of a lot of Government facilities e.g the Midland railway workshops, they took on 800 apprentices a year and two the contracting out of maintenance and three fifo.
> The mining towns that were established in the 1960' and 1970's held the full compliment of the workforce and the families of the workers, so inevitably children of the workers did apprenticeships in the mine workshops.



in 1975 Gough Whitlem signed the Lima declaration ending Australian sovereignty and kick starting globalisation. this of course took several years to come in to effect ending there manufacturing side and turning the economy in to a services bases economy, restructuring how companies do business.hence government work places still use enterprise agreements and private business its an open market economy



sptrawler said:


> Now with fifo, that consistency of a stable community has gone, a majority of the workforce doesn't live there, major works are now done via shutdowns as opposed to ongoing daily maintenance workforce and the community no longer is employed by a single or a couple of major mining companies. From memory, the fifo workforce came about with the introduction of fringe benefits tax, which made it more attractive to fly a workforce in, than house them and pay fringe benefits tax.
> 
> Hopefully things go a complete circle, as with a carbon tax the cost of flying may be even more expensive, also with the advent of massive renewable projects in the NW of W.A a labour force close by may be required.



most thing in mining is labor hire as companies dont look any further than 3 months ahead. the management of labor is beyond a joke 
in the late 2000s the bhp, rio tints lobbied the government allowing the change of work place laws to keep employees casual as a way to scare wages down and allow the exploitation of industry and business at the expense of the employee

they won't get people back to living in town as they are dumps and mining companies put little money in to them. they dont pay any added incentive to stay in them and little job security, so what's the point in making the sacrifice in moving the family up to one.
 the money as I said earlier is still lower than a decade ago whilst the incompetent muppets who work in the ivory towers collect there largely over boated pay packets for out sourcing most things and never bing held to account for there incompetence


----------



## The Triangle (19 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> in 1975 Gough Whitlem signed the Lima declaration ending Australian sovereignty and kick starting globalisation. this of course took several years to come in to effect ending there manufacturing side and turning the economy in to a services bases economy, restructuring how companies do business.hence government work places still use enterprise agreements and private business its an open market economy
> 
> 
> most thing in mining is labor hire as companies dont look any further than 3 months ahead. the management of labor is beyond a joke
> ...



C'mon Mate.  Who on earth wouldn't want to give up FIFO and live in places like Meekathera?  I mean what a fantastic place to raise a young family.  On weekends you could even take the kids to visit Wiluna.  

....All these Perth based clowns think FIFO causes depression and suicides clearly never lived in a small mining or industrial town....

A mining tradesman with at least 5 years in mining could reasonably expect to earn $65/hour + super right now without having to look too hard.    That's darn good money, and there are plenty of people willing to take apprentices - what there is a short supply of is people _willing _to be an apprentice when they could be a laborer and make more money.    But I agree the industry and government could do better with apprentices, they need to advertise and market the benefits and how it works to small employers.


----------



## sptrawler (19 November 2021)

The Triangle said:


> C'mon Mate.  Who on earth wouldn't want to give up FIFO and live in places like Meekathera?  I mean what a fantastic place to raise a young family.  On weekends you could even take the kids to visit Wiluna.



That is true triangle, but Australia can't develop unless those places are inhabited, I know it is better to live in Perth but that just isn't sustainable in the long run.
Please don't have a go, I did year 8 ( 1st year high school) by correspondence, living in Dampier in 1968, before Karratha and Wickham were even thought of.
There is no way that Australia can develop, unless the population of the outback increases, if 'green' steel becomes feasible it will have to be manufactured where the raw materials are mined and the 'green' hydrogen is produced. That is the only way the savings will be made. 




The Triangle said:


> ....All these Perth based clowns think FIFO causes depression and suicides clearly never lived in a small mining or industrial town....



There is a lot to be said for a person going home from work to a family every day, the major drawback with fifo is the intimacy between partners is lost and the fifo worker coming home disrupts the household and also has limited time to fit in to the family structure.
If the family lives together they all struggle for the same goals and take credit together for achieving them.
I lived a lot of my childhood years in mining towns and after I married and had a family, we lived in the NW.
I still think it makes for a better family life, if they can live together.
But it isn't something you can debate on a forum, it is something that should be tried before it is put aside, as not an option IMO.



The Triangle said:


> A mining tradesman with at least 5 years in mining could reasonably expect to earn $65/hour + super right now without having to look too hard.    That's darn good money, and there are plenty of people willing to take apprentices - what there is a short supply of is people _willing _to be an apprentice when they could be a laborer and make more money.    But I agree the industry and government could do better with apprentices, they need to advertise and market the benefits and how it works to small employers.



Nothing has changed in that regard, when I started my apprenticeship in 1969 I was on $17.32/wk, before I started my apprenticeship but had finished school.
School finished in late November, your 'Junior Certificate" marks didn't come out until late January, so you didn't find out if you had qualified for an apprenticeship.
So between late November and late January, I was a junior labourer on $60/ wk, became an apprentice Electrical/Instrument fitter and went to $17.32 a week.
A mate was an air legger and was paid on the teams tonnage, he was on about $1,500/fortnight, this was in 1972, he bought a 750 Norton Commando with a pay cheque.
I took out a four year loan to buy a 1968 Toyota Crown, that was no chick magnet. 🤣
That is the one good thing that has happened, with the reduction in apprenticeships, it has lifted the wage relativity for tradespeople.
P.S have lived and worked in Meeka and Wiluna, we always said "if Meeka was the A@3# hole of the world, Wiluna was 200k's up it. 🤣 
But there are some great people live in both places.


----------



## IFocus (20 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> A mate was an air legger and was paid on the teams tonnage, he was on about $1,500/fortnight, this was in 1972, he bought a 750 Norton Commando with a pay cheque.





A mate of mine still has his 750 Commando


----------



## wayneL (20 November 2021)

If only the parliamentary opposition wasn't full of total incompetents.


----------



## moXJO (20 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> If only the parliamentary opposition wasn't full of total incompetents.




Sooo many Nazis.
Who would of thought that yesterday's hippy antivaxxer was today's far right qanon worshipper.
Maybe the media can whip up some more hysteria and convert a few more to the cause


----------



## IFocus (21 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> If only the parliamentary opposition wasn't full of total incompetents.






State Liberals full of and run by the Christian right, been smashed as a result.


----------



## IFocus (21 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> Sooo many Nazis.
> Who would of thought that yesterday's hippy antivaxxer was today's far right qanon worshipper.
> Maybe the media can whip up some more hysteria and convert a few more to the cause





People upset about mandates and travel, still vax rates (indigenous still 30%) due to hit 90% Feb.


----------



## The Triangle (22 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> If only the parliamentary opposition wasn't full of total incompetents.




Governments should just ignore protesters.  Let them protest and say nothing.  If they get unruly then send in the police.  Chancellor McGowan and his henchman should have kept their mouths shut as going after even a small section of your population with criticism is never is a good idea.  Mcgowan can go door to door to get people to vote for him, maybe he should go door to door locally explaining why people should get vaccinated?   Better yet fly off to an aboriginal community (haha, yeah right unless he has twiggy to hold his hand for the photo-shoots) Would probably get him a lot of votes and a lot of headlines.  No one is going to attack the man, and if they do - he is ex-navy so he should be able to fight back.

My guess is that by the next election the god botherers will have lost their grip on the liberal party and resources will be back in to a low cycle.   Labor will probably find it very difficult to retain their power.  Leaders never stay popular this long and Mcgowan probably has a year or two left before voter apathy sets in and people wonder what he's done in all these years to advance WA.   

Really need western governments to get back to governing the entire population, not just the ones they want to govern.


----------



## Investoradam (22 November 2021)

The Triangle said:


> C'mon Mate.  Who on earth wouldn't want to give up FIFO and live in places like Meekathera?  I mean what a fantastic place to raise a young family.  On weekends you could even take the kids to visit Wiluna.
> 
> ....All these Perth based clowns think FIFO causes depression and suicides clearly never lived in a small mining or industrial town....
> 
> A mining tradesman with at least 5 years in mining could reasonably expect to earn $65/hour + super right now without having to look too hard.    That's darn good money, and there are plenty of people willing to take apprentices - what there is a short supply of is people _willing _to be an apprentice when they could be a laborer and make more money.    But I agree the industry and government could do better with apprentices, they need to advertise and market the benefits and how it works to small employers.



hope your being sarcastic in that post?
Meekatharra is a dump as with most mining towns, filled with alcohol abuse and marriage brake ups. as most people who have lived in them.
but I you are correct can be a good place to raise a young family for a few years & providing there is an exit strategy.

FIFO had several different types of rosters now most companies are heading towards the 8/6 7/7 ones but traditionally were 2/1 or 4/1 construction rosters. 

bellow are wages bhp wages I was receiving around 2012/13 still higher than what they are paying today with direct employees,ouyment not labor hire


			https://www.fwc.gov.au/documents/documents/agreements/fwa/ae897825.pdf
		


that is pocket change as to what the people in the irony towers or perth and Brisbane earn.


----------



## moXJO (22 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> People upset about mandates and travel, still vax rates (indigenous still 30%) due to hit 90% Feb.




Vax rates in nsw are running above 90%.
Should hit 95% or above. I would say a good number of those protesters are probably vaccinated.

So Australia's most right leaning state has over 90% vaccinations. I doubt we are in for much of a problem. 

Unless of course we politicise the whole event like dictator dkhead did down in Melbourne. Along with rags like the age, guardian and newscorp. 

This whole thing is more a culmination of being locked down for the last 2 years. And governments going beyond what should have been acceptable.


----------



## Investoradam (22 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> Vax rates in nsw are running above 90%.
> Should hit 95% or above. I would say a good number of those protesters are probably vaccinated.
> 
> So Australia's most right leaning state has over 90% vaccinations. I doubt we are in for much of a problem.
> ...



NSW right leaning?
more like centre left!
the LNP, Labor are not right or even conservative any more


----------



## wayneL (23 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> NSW right leaning?
> more like centre left!
> the LNP, Labor are not right or even conservative any more



Got to agree. The Overton Window is so far left that even Pol Pot would be considered a right wing nut job these days </hyperbole...but almost not really>


----------



## rederob (23 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> Got to agree. The Overton Window is so far left that even Pol Pot would be considered a right wing nut job these days </hyperbole...but almost not really>



The Overton Window is a variable policy space in all directions, so to say it leans left means you do not understand what it is.


----------



## IFocus (23 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> Got to agree. The Overton Window is so far left that even Pol Pot would be considered a right wing nut job these days </hyperbole...but almost not really>





The left are about having a social conscience, Pol Pot didn't quite meet that criteria.

Certainly there have been some progress in some social areas but workers rights and employment conditions have been undermined terribly.

The real threats are security laws and secret government brought in by conservative governments.


----------



## IFocus (23 November 2021)

Morrisons comments about threats verses below night and day.


"Opposition Leader Mia Davies said the threats made against the Premier were abhorrent."


----------



## wayneL (23 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> The left are about having a social conscience, Pol Pot didn't quite meet that criteria.
> 
> Certainly there have been some progress in some social areas but workers rights and employment conditions have been undermined terribly.
> 
> The real threats are security laws and secret government brought in by conservative governments.



I did indicate it was hyperbole, but even so, Pol Pot was a Marxist.

But lets examine this. How about Lenin, Mao, Stalin, the litany of eastern European communist despots, Castro... and I could go on.

A social conscience gives people opportunity to rise economically. Socialism doesn't do that and relies on force.

But don't for a moment think I support the current crony "capitalism"/corporatism. It is in fact economic fascism. Just another form of totalitarianism and only slightly less bad dance with the letter seem to be intent on implementing.

In that way the purported conservative governments are not conservative in the slightest sense. 

These @ssholes are not conservative at all and don't think for a millisecond that a labor government would change a damn thing.


----------



## sptrawler (23 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> These @ssholes are not conservative at all and don't think for a millisecond that a labor government would change a damn thing.



That is where, what @SirRumpole said, is IMO very accurate. It is what the parties present in the lead up to the election, that will win the day.
Take for example W.A and McGowan, you couldn't fit a cigarette paper between what McGowan is doing and what Barnett did before him, they both have put the future of the State first and foremost.
Really McGowan is only taking up where Barnett left off and really the voting public can't ask for better than that, McGowan is stepping on toes in his own party, but it's for the betterment of the State and most voters are appreciating that.
This also applies Federally, as I've said on numerous occasions, the only ones ones who can lose the next election for Labor, is the media and I'm not talking Murdoch.


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> NSW right leaning?
> more like centre left!
> the LNP, Labor are not right or even conservative any more



By other states I mean left leaners, bootlickers and "twitterati" are.
I've stated before everyone here is slightly leaning off centre.

If you asked me flat out. I'd say government is getting its authoritarian on. Doesn't matter which side.


----------



## Investoradam (24 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> By other states I mean left leaners, bootlickers and "twitterati" are.
> I've stated before everyone here is slightly leaning off centre.
> 
> If you asked me flat out. I'd say government is getting its authoritarian on. Doesn't matter which side.



every one who isn't a extreme leftist of moderately left is considered centre right  or far right. by media or the left 

governments are getting more authoritarian more left day by day. the scary part is the amount of people continue to sleep through it and more scary is the people who think leftism works. history shows it never works and only Leeds to death, destruction, corruption and slaughter of millions of people


----------



## wayneL (24 November 2021)

Investoradam said:


> every one who isn't a extreme leftist of moderately left is considered centre right  or far right. by media or the left
> 
> governments are getting more authoritarian more left day by day. the scary part is the amount of people continue to sleep through it and more scary is the people who think leftism works. history shows it never works and only Leeds to death, destruction, corruption and slaughter of millions of people



And we are already forcing indigenous people into concentration camps and hardly anyone has said a word about it.


----------



## Investoradam (24 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> And we are already forcing indigenous people into concentration camps and hardly anyone has said a word about it.



the LNP are said to be convertibles and Labor the centre left. both on the same side of creeping closer to extreme totalitarianism


----------



## BlindSquirrel (8 December 2021)

I wonder what the stats are on political parties that win both houses of parliament and if the same party wins the next election. The other house is meant to provide some checks & balances against party hubris.

It didn't work out for John Howard in 2007 and McGowan could well run into the same problem. Electorate seems to be turning against him lately.


----------



## sptrawler (8 December 2021)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I wonder what the stats are on political parties that win both houses of parliament and if the same party wins the next election. The other house is meant to provide some checks & balances against party hubris.
> 
> It didn't work out for John Howard in 2007 and McGowan could well run into the same problem. Electorate seems to be turning against him lately.



Is it the electorate, or how the media are presenting him? Not being funny I haven't seen t.v for a while, but I haven't read anything that McGowan has said or done that would upset the electorate.
On the other hand his refusal to bend to pressure to open up earlier, would be upsetting a lot of the business and the tourism sector, these groups do spend a lot of money on advertising, so it would be in their best interest if the media could apply pressure on him to open the borders asap.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (8 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Is it the electorate, or how the media are presenting him? Not being funny I haven't seen t.v for a while, but I haven't read anything that McGowan has said or done that would upset the electorate.
> On the other hand his refusal to bend to pressure to open up earlier, would be upsetting a lot of the business and the tourism sector, these groups do spend a lot of money on advertising, so it would be in their best interest if the media could apply pressure on him to open the borders asap.



I'm getting it from office chatter more than anything - granted it's likely not a representative sample of the populace but there's a few that would be swayed by a convincing social media libertarian post.
The vaccine mandate thing is causing a lot of angst (as can be witnessed by the response when his personal mobile number and home address were leaked, leading to threats to his family)


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2021)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I'm getting it from office chatter more than anything - granted it's likely not a representative sample of the populace but there's a few that would be swayed by a convincing social media libertarian post.
> The vaccine mandate thing is causing a lot of angst (as can be witnessed by the response when his personal mobile number and home address were leaked, leading to threats to his family)



I'm sensing a little bit of loss of support for McStalin too. But in my opinion the wild card In The deck is the opposition leader... She *seems* pretty switched on.

Either way I don't really care too much...same same, both mobs are full of petty tyrants. My hope is that the libertarian minors get control of the upper house.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2021)

Twiggy Forrest buys New Norcia farm off the Benedictine Monks for reported $40m, first time it has changed hands in 175 years, at least it is staying in Australian hands a real bit of Australian history.
Last time I was up there, it sounded as though they were running out of Monks.









						New Norcia Farm for sale after 175 years
					

For the first time, the 'blue riband' farmland has become available for sale, representing a once-in-175 years opportunity.




					www.farmweekly.com.au


----------



## The Triangle (23 December 2021)

Probably belongs in the conspiracy theory thread....









						Contact tracers swing into action after positive COVID-19 case bar hops through Northbridge
					

WA Health has sent text messages to attendees of the Geisha Bar warning them they were at the venue when a COVID-19 case was present.




					www.watoday.com.au
				




Would not be surprised if covid was 'planted' here....  Get it started in WA - but make it a 'millennial' clubbers fault...not the labor governments fault.  Brilliant


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Probably belongs in the conspiracy theory thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost all of today's facts, used to be a conspiracy theory.


----------



## The Triangle (23 December 2021)

Urgent Covid alert for nightclub in Western Australia
					

WA Health has started contact tracing after a person infected with Covid-19 attended a Perth nightclub last weekend. The nightclub in question is The Geisha Bar in Northbridge (pictured).




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




_"The partygoer who visited Perth nightclubs while infected with Covid has been revealed as a 25-year-old backpacker who entered the country from France.  West Australian Premier Mark McGowan confirmed the case entered the state from Queensland after arriving from Europe.  The man, who is unvaccinated, was able to enter given the quarantine-free travel between the states. "_

What a scumbag.  Ship this clown back overseas.


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Urgent Covid alert for nightclub in Western Australia
> 
> 
> WA Health has started contact tracing after a person infected with Covid-19 attended a Perth nightclub last weekend. The nightclub in question is The Geisha Bar in Northbridge (pictured).
> ...



And grieving parents can't come here to pick up the body of their kid.

Fark you  McStalin


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2021)

Righteo, I'm calling out this backpacker bulshit. I know if quite a few cases both personally and in the media where people are just not allowed into this state... Often with amazingly compelling reasons to do so.

And then some French backpacker comes in, wanders around, drinking, socialising, and presumably fu(king all the local chicks (sexy french accent and all that)... And the local Stasi just allows this?

Meanwhile ordinary decent people are having the g2g passes revoked and being stopped at the border

Puleeeze.

Come on folks do you truly believe this shite?


----------



## IFocus (23 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> Righteo, I'm calling out this backpacker bulshit. I know if quite a few cases both personally and in the media where people are just not allowed into this state... Often with amazingly compelling reasons to do so.
> 
> And then some French backpacker comes in, wanders around, drinking, socialising, and presumably fu(king all the local chicks (sexy french accent and all that)... And the local Stasi just allows this?
> 
> ...




Wife asked the same but neighbours husband got in not double vaxed go figure.


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> Wife asked the same but neighbours husband got in not double vaxed go figure.



That is confusing.

Without taking any idiological position on either side of the argument, there just seems to be some inconsistency with regards to who is allowed in the state.

That's bad.


----------



## Humid (23 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> That is confusing.
> 
> Without taking any idiological position on either side of the argument, there just seems to be some inconsistency with regards to who is allowed in the state.
> 
> That's bad.



They let you back in .....unvaxxed shorty


----------



## moXJO (23 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> Wife asked the same but neighbours husband got in not double vaxed go figure.



How?
I thought you had to be vaxed to travel.


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2021)

Humid said:


> They let you back in .....unvaxxed shorty



Timing is everything....  Bruh


----------



## Humid (24 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> How?
> I thought you had to be vaxed to travel.



2+2.....French......subs.....


----------



## sptrawler (24 December 2021)

Not much of an uproar about the fact the person is unvaxed, guess when your popular, stuff ups don't atract much attention.



wayneL said:


> That is confusing.
> 
> Without taking any idiological position on either side of the argument, there just seems to be some inconsistency with regards to who is allowed in the state.
> 
> That's bad.


----------



## Humid (24 December 2021)

The answer is all about fine timing.

A requirement for travellers from Queensland to undergo 14 days quarantine came into effect as little as an hour after the backpacker arrived in WA.

Because he arrived just ahead of that deadline, he was not required to be vaccinated, or to get tested upon arrival.


----------



## Humid (24 December 2021)

When did he arrive in Oz?


----------



## wayneL (24 December 2021)

Humid said:


> When did he arrive in Oz?



I saw a report that said January 2020


----------



## moXJO (24 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I saw a report that said January 2020



Oh, well he's already an Aussie in a Labor state.


----------



## The Triangle (24 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I saw a report that said January 2020



Well, take makes some sense.   The first article I read made it seem like he got here from France a couple of weeks ago.  Must have been wrong.   I had no idea you did not need to be vaccinated to travel to WA, thought the QLD exemption was from having to quarantine, I guess not.  This whole system is f-ed.  I don't understand why McGowan was making his subjects get vaccinated but not visitors?   Risk assessment fail.


----------



## IFocus (27 December 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Well, take makes some sense.   The first article I read made it seem like he got here from France a couple of weeks ago.  Must have been wrong.   I had no idea you did not need to be vaccinated to travel to WA, thought the QLD exemption was from having to quarantine, I guess not.  This whole system is f-ed.  I don't understand why McGowan was making his subjects get vaccinated but not visitors?   Risk assessment fail.





Read some where it was based on legal advice maybe couldn't justify legally if the risk is not there i.e. QLD was low risk area (my assumption)

Is a bit funny McGowan getting death threats for taking the hard line and then spears for letting some one in unvaccinated.


----------



## Humid (27 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> Read some where it was based on legal advice maybe couldn't justify legally if the risk is not there i.e. QLD was low risk area (my assumption)
> 
> Is a bit funny McGowan getting death threats for taking the hard line and then spears for letting some one in unvaccinated.



Plenty of wayneL types around lol


----------



## wayneL (27 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> Read some where it was based on legal advice maybe couldn't justify legally if the risk is not there i.e. QLD was low risk area (my assumption)
> 
> Is a bit funny McGowan getting death threats for taking the hard line and then spears for letting some one in unvaccinated.



Not really because they would be coming from completely different cohorts.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (10 January 2022)

I'm surprised that he hasn't been given the nickname "Mask McGowan"

Mind you, we haven't spent much time in masks overall.


----------



## wayneL (10 January 2022)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I'm surprised that he hasn't been given the nickname "Mask McGowan"
> 
> Mind you, we haven't spent much time in masks overall.



How about Mao McMacron

Today's outburst, in a liberal democracy, was farkin' disgraceful.

In the end, there will be a reckoning, one way or another.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (11 January 2022)

Mask McMaoan?


----------



## wayneL (11 January 2022)

BlindSquirrel said:


> Mask McMaoan?



He needs a middle name.... Something like ”Adolf”? Just to cover all the totalitarian bases.


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2022)

Clown world indeed


----------



## The Triangle (12 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> He needs a middle name.... Something like ”Adolf”? Just to cover all the totalitarian bases.



3 more years of this....  Then we can relect the god botheres.   Great....

Trump hurt democracy?  Yeah right.  Dictator Dan and Mcstalin killed democracy. 

A lot of west aussies are fighting these mandates emplyers have put in legally.  The media is conspiring to not publish any stories for fear more and more will rise up.   

I dont think it would be appropriate to name the lawfirms.  But if you are concerned about the employer mandates regarding shots and boosters call around a few lawfirms and ask.

I can choose to legally end my life in WA now but I can't legally chose to not get vaccinated?  What if I choose to die from Covid? (Well I can't because Im vaxxed).


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

In NSW a $1000 fine for not reporting a +ve RAT.....if you can find one
Lets let it rip with no planning whatsoever
Imagine running a business with a see what happens approach
Religious idiots


----------



## Knobby22 (12 January 2022)

I bought one of these stubby holders. Jimmy Rees is very funny.









						Shut The Border! Stubby Holder - Jimmy Rees
					

Shut The Border! Stubby Holder




					www.bandtshirts.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> In NSW a $1000 fine for not reporting a +ve RAT.....if you can find one
> Lets let it rip with no planning whatsoever
> Imagine running a business with a see what happens approach
> Religious idiots



Yes they should have had you in planning, first purchase the RAT tests, then buy the bottle of omicron to let it rip.


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2022)

At this stage I'm wondering why you need a RAT to determine if you are ill?

Last time I had a fair dinkum influenzae, or even just a common cold, it was pretty feckin obvious.

Just sayin'


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yes they should have had you in planning, first purchase the RAT tests, then buy the bottle of omicron to let it rip.



RAT tests lol


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

Get your cash from a ATM machine on the way you tool


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2022)

I've been running a book with friends and clients about whether we open up on February 5th.

I'm offering odds of London to a brick we don't.









						WA shuts itself off from the rest of Australia
					

Western Australia is closing itself off from the rest of the country after the state government announced it will elevate the Northern Territory to “extreme risk” under its tough border measures.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> RAT tests lol






Humid said:


> Get your cash from a ATM machine on the way you tool



Best you get back to your remedial English lessons: 🤣​The spelled-out form of an acronym, initialism, or syllabic abbreviation (that is, what that abbreviation stands for) is called *its expansion*.

For example:
From the SMH.​Australia news LIVE: More than 50,000 positive COVID-19 RAT tests uploaded to Service NSW app; ​
This then differentiates the three letter abbreviation from the rodent, you really should try taking some books away with you on the fifo swings, instead of making yourself out to be a tool. 

Take for example my phrase that you were ridiculing :

_Yes they should have had you in planning, first purchase the RAT tests, then buy the bottle of omicron to let it rip._

If I wrote it as :
_Yes they should have had you in planning, first purchase the RAT, then buy the bottle of omicron to let it rip_.

That would actually be poor form. 👍


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Clown world indeed




Dear God.
He makes our dopey nsw premier look like a brain surgeon.

Are they really that unaware?


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Dear God.
> He makes our dopey nsw premier look like a brain surgeon.
> 
> Are they really that unaware?



IME, Yes!


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Best you get back to your remedial English lessons: 🤣​The spelled-out form of an acronym, initialism, or syllabic abbreviation (that is, what that abbreviation stands for) is called *its expansion*.
> 
> For example:
> From the SMH.​Australia news LIVE: More than 50,000 positive COVID-19 RAT tests uploaded to Service NSW app; ​
> ...



How about Rapid Antigen Test or RA test....but you stick to your RA test test


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Dear God.
> He makes our dopey nsw premier look like a brain surgeon.
> 
> Are they really that unaware?



Have you ever left suburbia?


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> In NSW a $1000 fine for not reporting a +ve RAT.....if you can find one
> Lets let it rip with no planning whatsoever
> Imagine running a business with a see what happens approach
> Religious idiots



And this is what you responded too.....how did you figure out what I was on about bonehead


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Dear God.
> He makes our dopey nsw premier look like a brain surgeon.
> 
> Are they really that unaware?



Remember to tell your government if you dont declare your positive RAT so they can fine you $1000


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> How about Rapid Antigen Test or RA test....but you stick to your RA test test



Mate don't get bent out of shape, with people trying to educate you, learn and grow.
Rather than grow angry in your ignorance. 🤣

Don't forget, you are always the one that starts the mud slinging, but as usual it ends up on your face.


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Remember to tell your government if you dont declare your positive RAT so they can fine you $1000



Hey Humid, can you get a translation of that post into a worse version of English for me.


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

The fact we have multiple premiers making solidly stupid actions all in a week makes it feel like clown month. At least Dan Andrews isn't taking all the heat.


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Hey Humid, can you get a translation of that post into a worse version of English for me.



I thought I'd already nailed it


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Mate don't get bent out of shape, with people trying to educate you, learn and grow.
> Rather than grow angry in your ignorance. 🤣
> 
> Don't forget, you are always the one that starts the mud slinging, but as usual it ends up on your face.



Are you Scott Morrison?


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Hey Humid, can you get a translation of that post into a worse version of English for me.



The grammar descibes the situation perfectly


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Are you Scott Morrison?



Why have you got a secret crush?
Just keep up the hopeless postings, it gives everyone a laugh.
You should try posting in the stock section, rather than trolling the general chat, or maybe try a political forum where you can really get into it.


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Why have you got a secret crush?
> Just keep up the hopeless postings, it gives everyone a laugh.
> You should try posting in the stock section, rather than trolling the general chat, or maybe try a political forum where you can really get into it.



You seem to use the same rule book  but hey your both fat and bald


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2022)

Humid said:


> You seem to use the same rule book  but hey your both fat and bald



I'm neither of those. Lol
But if I had to chose, I would rather be fat and bald, than ignorant and illiterate, as you are.
You could try commas and full stops, as a starting point, on your journey to grade 1 english.
Might be best if we get back on thread, which is West Australia, not how much poorer we are for being stuck with you. Lol


----------



## IFocus (13 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Dear God.
> He makes our dopey nsw premier look like a brain surgeon.
> 
> Are they really that unaware?





We have one of the lowest vax rates among indigenous (rumour is thanks to religious nuts ) I am assuming its trying to change that they have been throwing every thing at the problem laugh if you like but the problem is real.

Locking the north west down is now being openly discussed should they open the state Feb 5th, the nasty debate is what's the reason oil and gas / mining or indigenous?


----------



## moXJO (13 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> We have one of the lowest vax rates among indigenous (rumour is thanks to religious nuts ) I am assuming its trying to change that they have been throwing every thing at the problem laugh if you like but the problem is real.
> 
> Locking the north west down is now being openly discussed should they open the state Feb 5th, the nasty debate is what's the reason oil and gas / mining or indigenous?



Many Indigenous are deadset against it. I got a guy near me that drives a van with antivax slogans painted all over it. 
The government made some bad advertising decisions and killed off an elder from what I was told. 









						ABC’s vaxx pin-up Aboriginal dead six days after Covid shot
					

by the Covid Blog and Cairns News A 65-year-old Wakka Wakka tribal elder is dead after believing he was doing the right thing for his community by allowing the ABC to promote his vaxx shot to entic…




					cairnsnews.org
				




They quickly tried to cover it up. But it became well known in the community.  Clear explanations of risks vs reward would have been better.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Many Indigenous are deadset against it. I got a guy near me that drives a van with antivax slogans painted all over it.
> The government made some bad advertising decisions and killed off an elder from what I was told.
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the editor had done some reporting.


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2022)

WA is now officially a Stasi state.


----------



## The Triangle (13 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> WA is now officially a Stasi state.



This is why Americans have the 2nd amendment.   

This is not how a democracy should work.


----------



## IFocus (13 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Stasi state




Yeah...nah


"One of the Stasi's main tasks was spying on the population, primarily through a vast network of citizens-turned-informants, and fighting any opposition by overt and covert measures, including hidden psychological destruction of dissidents (_Zersetzung_, literally meaning "decomposition"). It arrested 250,000 people as political prisoners during its existence."

"It has been described as one of the most effective and repressive intelligence and secret police agencies to have ever existed."


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2022)

It's kind of amusing you posted that unironically, @IFocus 

Recognition of hyperbole really is dying in Oz, or do we just need to give it time? We already do have concentration camps, "papers please", Karen's and miserable snitches, so...


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Yeah...nah
> 
> 
> "One of the Stasi's main tasks was spying on the population, primarily through a vast network of citizens-turned-informants, and fighting any opposition by overt and covert measures, including hidden psychological destruction of dissidents (_Zersetzung_, literally meaning "decomposition"). It arrested 250,000 people as political prisoners during its existence."
> ...



The interesting thing is, they believed they were doing it for the common good and had right on their side.
As most totalitarian states do.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The interesting thing is, they believed they were doing it for the common good and had right on their side.
> As most totalitarian states do.




And we all know so called extreme right  Freedom Parties hang out with neo Nazis as witnessed in my home State.


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> And we all know so called extreme right  Freedom Parties hang out with neo Nazis as witnessed in my home State.




Yes it won't be long before the unvaxxed have to wear a badge of some form, to warn the 'good' people to avoid them.
I am vaxxed and it was my choice.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yes it won't be long before the unvaxxed have to wear a badge of some form, to warn the 'good' people to avoid them.
> I am vaxxed and it was my choice.



Believe it when I see it.


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Believe it when I see it.



Well the early stages of alienation are in place, tag them as neo Nazis limit public venues they can visit, it has been suggested that public funded healthcare access be removed for them.
You think making them wear an identifier is a bridge too far, interesting.
I would say a purpose built housing facility for them is a long stretch, but who knows, history has a habit of repeating.









						WA announces strictest proof of vaccination rules in Australia, requirement in place 'for years to come'
					

WA Premier Mark McGowan announces an expansion of proof of vaccination requirements as the state records two new local COVID-19 cases, with one linked to the Hyatt Hotel cluster.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Humid (14 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well the early stages of alienation are in place, tag them as neo Nazis limit public venues they can visit, it has been suggested that public funded healthcare access be removed for them.
> You think making them wear an identifier is a bridge too far, interesting.
> I would say a purpose built housing facility for them is a long stretch, but who knows, history has a habit of repeating.



Im thinking a Medicare levy....went for a pint yesterday was asked for proof of vax and was given a wtistband to wear!


----------



## Humid (14 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Im thinking a Medicare levy....went for a pint yesterday was asked for proof of vax and was given a wtistband to wear!



*wristband* so I was wearing the badge


----------



## Humid (14 January 2022)

There was a guy there with mates who couldn't supply his cert so they wouldn't serve him but didnt ask him to leave lol


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2022)

Humid said:


> There was a guy there with mates who couldn't supply his cert so they wouldn't serve him but didnt ask him to leave lol



That is an interesting one, they aren't concerned about the covid spreading issue, only punishment for not confirming.
It would have been interesting if he was aboriginal, trying to differentiate discrimination between colour, race and vaccination status.
I don't think it will be long before this is challenged in court, whether you are vaccinated or not doesn't stop you from getting and transmitting the virus, it only reduces the severity of the symptoms.
So why is it so important that the unvaccinated are punished?
They are using the excuse that the unvaccinated are bogging down the hospital's, but when they catch the virus they then have the same immunity as the vaccinated, so as the number of unvaccinated are so low just let them catch it why stop them from mixing with the vaccinated?
It definitely looks as though the main issue, is beating people into submission, so that there is 100% obedience.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2022)

Wristbands eh?

Is it a step to far if the vaxxed get an ear-tag for easy identification? You know, like sheep(le)?


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Wristbands eh?
> 
> Is it a step to far if the vaxxed get an ear-tag for easy identification? You know, like sheep(le)?



Probably easier to just chip them as vets do with pets, who knows? People kicked up about the Australia card 30 years ago, look at them now. 🤣





__





						Australia Card - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Australia's National Digital ID is here, but the government's not talking about it
					

A new digital ID system will gather piles of personal information in one place – and you won’t have full control over who has access




					theconversation.com


----------



## moXJO (14 January 2022)

Humid said:


> There was a guy there with mates who couldn't supply his cert so they wouldn't serve him but didnt ask him to leave lol



Wait... so you can come in, but they stop at serving you a beer. What's the point?
 They use to do this to the indigenous as well, back in the day. Wonder how that would go down if they tried it again.

Is it short memories or what?


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Wait... so you can come in, but they stop at serving you a beer. What's the point?
> They use to do this to the indigenous as well, back in the day. Wonder how that would go down if they tried it again.
> 
> Is it short memories or what?



NDIS will supply all unvaccinated with a bell, which they must ring as they walk in public, this will be to alert everyone they are unclean, unwanted and un Australian.


----------



## Humid (14 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Wait... so you can come in, but they stop at serving you a beer. What's the point?
> They use to do this to the indigenous as well, back in the day. Wonder how that would go down if they tried it again.
> 
> Is it short memories or what?



Not sure but the Pirate Life Californian pale ale with its slightly dialled back dankness and sturdy malt profile and backed by liberal amounts of US hops was fantastic!


----------



## moXJO (14 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Not sure but the Pirate Life Californian pale ale with its slightly dialled back dankness and sturdy malt profile and backed by liberal amounts of US hops was fantastic!



Did it come with a little umbrella in it?


----------



## Humid (14 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Did it come with a little umbrella in it?



Stick to your speights......bro


----------



## IFocus (14 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> It's kind of amusing you posted that unironically, @IFocus
> 
> Recognition of hyperbole really is dying in Oz, or do we just need to give it time? We already do have concentration camps, "papers please", Karen's and miserable snitches, so...





Ask the refugees locked up for more than 9 years now?


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Ask the refugees locked up for more than 9 years now?



So you want to justify the tyranical treatment of Australian citizens and legal residents by the treatment of non-citizens/residents by our government?

This is the false equivalence logical fallacy of the century, not to mention an absolute non-sequitur. Bro, 80 years ago or so, you would be one of the apologists for the third Reich. Think about it.


----------



## IFocus (14 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> So you want to justify the tyranical treatment of Australian citizens and legal residents by the treatment of non-citizens/residents by our government?
> 
> This is the false equivalence logical fallacy of the century, not to mention an absolute non-sequitur. Bro, 80 years ago or so, you would be one of the apologists for the third Reich. Think about it.





Not trying to justify anything quite the opposite tyranical treatment as you put it already exists its real and its been going on for a long time and yet silence.


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Not trying to justify anything quite the opposite tyranical treatment as you put it already exists its real and its been going on for a long time and yet silence.



True, bro.

But how long are we willing to this?


----------



## moXJO (14 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Not trying to justify anything quite the opposite tyranical treatment as you put it already exists its real and its been going on for a long time and yet silence.



Pretty sure they are free to leave aren't they?
We have to live under these aholes


----------



## Investoradam (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> How?
> I thought you had to be vaxed to travel.



Thought you could travel if you were double or triple vaxxed?

oh wait! People keep believing the pied piper and the shifting of the goal posts


----------



## Humid (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Pretty sure they are free to leave aren't they?
> We have to live under these aholes



So are you bro


----------



## IFocus (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Pretty sure they are free to leave aren't they?
> We have to live under these aholes





To where don't think they have status / passports other wise it would be forced repatriation locking some one up for 9 years with out trial or charge is about as bad as it gets IMHO.


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> To where don't think they have status / passports other wise it would be forced repatriation locking some one up for 9 years with out trial or charge is about as bad as it gets IMHO.



That is true and really shows that throwing your passport overboard when the guy tells you to, should be a red flag, you go anywhere in the world without a passport or identification you will have  problems.
I know when I go overseas I carry copies of my passport and drivers license, plus memorise the numbers.


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> To where don't think they have status / passports other wise it would be forced repatriation locking some one up for 9 years with out trial or charge is about as bad as it gets IMHO.



Yep sucks to be them. 
It worked as a deterrent though. How many died at sea. Detention centres are almost empty now after the flood of people before.


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2022)

Humid said:


> So are you bro



Yeah maybe I will leave nsw. Which inferior state do you live in?
I'm sure I'll class the place up a bit.


----------



## Humid (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yeah maybe I will leave nsw. Which inferior state do you live in?
> I'm sure I'll class the place up a bit.



Bring some corruption for us


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Bring some corruption for us



Yeah just slip us a $50 when I  get there.


----------



## Humid (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yeah just slip us a $50 when I  get there.



I'll keep a lookout for a bloke wearing a bumbag and sporting a mullet....


----------



## moXJO (17 January 2022)

Humid said:


> I'll keep a lookout for a bloke wearing a bumbag and sporting a mullet....



Yeah I'll be wearing my Adidas and white sneakers


----------



## IFocus (17 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yep sucks to be them.
> It worked as a deterrent though. How many died at sea. Detention centres are almost empty now after the flood of people before.




Bloke was 15 when he arrived still locked up 9 years later


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2022)

Hahahaha I knew it, I'll be collecting on several bets over the weekend.

LMAO thanks Mao









						WA backflips on border reopening
					

Western Australia Premier Mark McGowan has announced the state will push back its February 5 reopening.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Hahahaha I knew it, I'll be collecting on several bets over the weekend.
> 
> LMAO thanks Mao
> 
> ...



You might have trouble spending it due to not being vaccinated 
Small venues suit you anyway....


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

I







Humid said:


> You might have trouble spending it due to not being vaccinated
> Small venues suit you anyway....



I'll be buying PMs with it. 

Buy the way, you are a GMO, not "vaccinated"


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Listening to talkback radio this morning, apart from a few brown nosed MaoGowan bots, the vast majority are very Goddamned angry.


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

Talk back radio lol....was Skynews down


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Talk back radio lol....was Skynews down



It was Mao @sslickers central, bro. 882


----------



## Knobby22 (21 January 2022)

McGowan is acting like a bad general, fighting the previous war.


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

The less flogs from the east the more my hourly rate increases


----------



## IFocus (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The less flogs from the east the more my hourly rate increases





Talking to local building trades best they have ever seen no way they want the boarder open 80% of hotels the same.

Still current Omicron out beak will likely decide the opening day


----------



## The Triangle (21 January 2022)

Over skidmark and his constant grandstanding.  Lawyers who are career politicians...  No thank you.  He has no plan.  Never had one.  Closed borders is not a plan.

He spent 10 minutes yesterday quoting credit card spends for other states.  WTF?   He's an idiot.  No one cares Queenslanders spent 3.4% less last week.   All he does is quote random stats and irrelevant numbers in these press conferences. 

The whole world saw what was going on with omicron a month ago.  Why did it take this clown all this time to reverse his decision?  He was prancing around like a peacock about how this date was set in stone for weeks....  Most assumed he would change the date anyways.  But it's how he does is that's so frustrating.


----------



## Bill M (21 January 2022)

Most people over in the east don't want to go to WA, only some family members that's all. It would be the last place in OZ that I would want to visit and yes I have been there. Nearly everyone in NSW and VIC wants to go to QLD, it's just the way it is. I got a bunch of mates who live in WA and have been stuck there for 2 years now and they can't leave because they are worried they can't get back in again, they are furious but they still say dopey things like "at least he sticks up for WA". All WA is doing stuffing up their own residents travel plans and lives. I'll be going overseas this year well before WA opens it's borders, how crazy is that?


----------



## moXJO (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The less flogs from the east the more my hourly rate increases



Was WA ever in danger of anyone East coming over?

Storm in a teacup. Let WA be Australia's version of North Korea for all I care.


----------



## moXJO (21 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Over skidmark and his constant grandstanding.  Lawyers who are career politicians...  No thank you.  He has no plan.  Never had one.  Closed borders is not a plan.
> 
> He spent 10 minutes yesterday quoting credit card spends for other states.  WTF?   He's an idiot.  No one cares Queenslanders spent 3.4% less last week.   All he does is quote random stats and irrelevant numbers in these press conferences.
> 
> The whole world saw what was going on with omicron a month ago.  Why did it take this clown all this time to reverse his decision?  He was prancing around like a peacock about how this date was set in stone for weeks....  Most assumed he would change the date anyways.  But it's how he does is that's so frustrating.



Under spent on hospitals most likely.


----------



## IFocus (22 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Under spent on hospitals most likely.





Yeah nah they have the beds cannot get people same as the rest of Australia / world and as for anyone not wanting to come to WA... good.

Still we keep paying the bills you lot are racking up.


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Was WA ever in danger of anyone East coming over?
> 
> Storm in a teacup. Let WA be Australia's version of North Korea for all I care.



plenty of fifo workers....you need to get out of Dubbo sometime
A few years back I would fly home on a 100 seater and probably 15 people would get taxis or picked up the rest would get on the bus to other airlines


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

Bill M said:


> Most people over in the east don't want to go to WA, only some family members that's all. It would be the last place in OZ that I would want to visit and yes I have been there. Nearly everyone in NSW and VIC wants to go to QLD, it's just the way it is. I got a bunch of mates who live in WA and have been stuck there for 2 years now and they can't leave because they are worried they can't get back in again, they are furious but they still say dopey things like "at least he sticks up for WA". All WA is doing stuffing up their own residents travel plans and lives. I'll be going overseas this year well before WA opens it's borders, how crazy is that?



You really need to go to Perth airport on a Monday morning to understand the extent of the fifo industry 
Ive been on plenty of jobs where I'm the only local the rest are maggots from the east
Let it rip and its all giggles until it gets in the Pilbara and your shares start going south


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Over skidmark and his constant grandstanding.  Lawyers who are career politicians...  No thank you.  He has no plan.  Never had one.  Closed borders is not a plan.
> 
> He spent 10 minutes yesterday quoting credit card spends for other states.  WTF?   He's an idiot.  No one cares Queenslanders spent 3.4% less last week.   All he does is quote random stats and irrelevant numbers in these press conferences.
> 
> The whole world saw what was going on with omicron a month ago.  Why did it take this clown all this time to reverse his decision?  He was prancing around like a peacock about how this date was set in stone for weeks....  Most assumed he would change the date anyways.  But it's how he does is that's so frustrating.



Are you missing Bali......or Thai hookers


----------



## moXJO (22 January 2022)

Humid said:


> plenty of fifo workers....you need to get out of Dubbo sometime
> A few years back I would fly home on a 100 seater and probably 15 people would get taxis or picked up the rest would get on the bus to other airlines



Yes fly in, fly out....
Not "fly in and hang around"


----------



## moXJO (22 January 2022)

Given the double vax wanes over time. Enjoy trying omicron over winter months with less protection.


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yes fly in, fly out....
> Not "fly in and hang around"



Thank god


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Given the double vax wanes over time. Enjoy trying omicron over winter months with less protection.



3rd on Tuesday


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

This is for the 5'7" love machine


----------



## Logique2 (22 January 2022)

We love you Sandgropers, don't go all WA-xit on us!  You know, Hermit Kingdom, Bhutan without the hospitals

*WA AMA staff survey finds morale low among doctors, toxic hospital workplaces*
_








						Doctors feeling victimised in toxic WA hospital workplaces, AMA survey finds amid health crisis
					

WA's healthcare crisis is exemplified by the findings of a new survey that found doctors' morale is poor in hospitals throughout the state, the Australian Medical Association says.




					www.abc.net.au
				



_From ABC:  By Herlyn Kaur, Posted Tuesday 28 Sep 2021, updated Tue 28 Sep 2021


----------



## The Triangle (22 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Are you missing Bali......or Thai hookers



Plenty of Thai hookers in WA.  Probably more than Thailand.


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Plenty of Thai hookers in WA.  Probably more than Thailand.



Geez thats a big call


----------



## wayneL (22 January 2022)

Humid said:


> This is for the 5'7" love machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this just proves what everybody already knew anyway, the left can't meme.


----------



## IFocus (22 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Plenty of Thai hookers in WA.  Probably more than Thailand.





Honestly can not say I have heard that plenty of Thais here however (wonderful people) are you talking from personal experience?


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Hahaha


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Well done McMao... What a farkwit.









						A doctor has warned the WA health system could be even more unprepared for a Covid outbreak in the coming months
					

A West Australian doctor has issued a poignant word of warning to the state government in the wake of its border backflip, hinting it should be prepared for a mass exodus of health workers.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## Humid (24 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Well done McMao... What a farkwit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can sell their nice house in Perth and buy a bedsit in Sydney lol


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Humid said:


> They can sell their nice house in Perth and buy a bedsit in Sydney lol



Yeah, if they have managed to get out of negative equity 😎


----------



## Humid (24 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Yeah, if they have managed to get out of negative equity 😎



Yeah if they actually exist.....you need to stop reading ruperts news


----------



## The Triangle (25 January 2022)

Mark McGowan ordered to leave WA to attend Clive Palmer defamation trial in Sydney
					

WA Premier Mark McGowan and his Attorney-General will be required to leave the closed-off state and appear in a Sydney court for a defamation trial brought against him by Clive Palmer.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Halleluiah!  There is a god!!!


----------



## moXJO (25 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Mark McGowan ordered to leave WA to attend Clive Palmer defamation trial in Sydney
> 
> 
> WA Premier Mark McGowan and his Attorney-General will be required to leave the closed-off state and appear in a Sydney court for a defamation trial brought against him by Clive Palmer.
> ...



The hermit kings coming east huh. 
I'll petition to stop that dirty westie at the border.


----------



## The Triangle (25 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> The hermit kings coming east huh.
> I'll petition to stop that dirty westie at the border.



Maybe NSW can deport him back to WA for stirring up anti-freedom sentiment?


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Maybe we shouldn't let







moXJO said:


> The hermit kings coming east huh.
> I'll petition to stop that dirty westie at the border.



Maybe we won't let him back in... 

Perhaps you could put him up in one of your "quarantine facilities" for a few decades


----------



## moXJO (25 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Maybe NSW can deport him back to WA for stirring up anti-freedom sentiment?



Maybe I can send all the Labor voters back west to his cult groupies.


----------



## moXJO (25 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Maybe we shouldn't let
> Maybe we won't let him back in...
> 
> Perhaps you could put him up in one of your "quarantine facilities" for a few decades



Bet our luvies will be all over him. Thank god tv media is just about dead.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

Look at it light up

like sharks and blood


----------



## moXJO (26 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Look at it light up
> 
> like sharks and blood



Well it's  McGowan so "like flies on sht" is probably more apt.


----------



## Tisme (26 January 2022)

Rather popular Premier:





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## PZ99 (26 January 2022)

Tisme said:


> Rather popular Premier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeppers.. the haters can't fly the "silent majority" flag on this one 

They'll need an alternative ˈjuːfəmɪz(ə)m


----------



## IFocus (26 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Look at it light up
> 
> like sharks and blood





Certainly brings out the inner police state / tyrants... eh


----------



## moXJO (26 January 2022)

You can tell who the cultists are.
"They called our premier names" 
*insert tears*

God.  You wonder how Hitler or Stalin got started. Politician loving flogs getting out of control.


----------



## Logique2 (30 January 2022)

The reality is, the majority of QLDers, Victorians and Western Australians (all ALP states) - love where their State Premiers are taking them in 2021-22.

It's an irony that the majority of middle America loved where their President was taking them in 2020-21, and for very similar reasons, i.e. 'America first'.

But the MSM media narrative was, that the Trump policies were just 'Right Wing Populism'.

So it seems Populism only exists on the Right.


----------



## Logique2 (30 January 2022)

Just a small fringe majority. Trudeau flees. "Coward-19"
Nothing to do with WA of course


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2022)

Logique2 said:


> The reality is, the majority of *QLDers*, Victorians and *Western Australians* (all ALP states) - love where their State Premiers are taking them in 2021-22.



Mutual dissatisfaction with the Federal Govt would be my take on that.

Remember when Andrews won on the back of an Abbott GST scare campaign ? That was a doozy


----------



## Bill M (10 February 2022)




----------



## sptrawler (10 February 2022)

The Roebourne gaol has been reported to the UN, for not being a nice place to be locked up.
I wonder if the UN will send back, 'well don't break the law, then you wont have to stay there'?
The State housing commission homes in the North West didn't have air conditioning and you had to pay rent to stay in them. 🤣 









						International intervention considered after Roebourne inmates suffer record heat
					

Aboriginal Legal Service WA say they've "exhausted all domestic remedies" as the organisation considers filing complaints to the United Nations on behalf of inmates at Roebourne prison.




					www.sbs.com.au


----------



## BlindSquirrel (11 February 2022)

I've been informed by someone in the electricity space that there are air conditioners in the community housing but they are run with the doors wide open and burn out.

Take it with a grain of salt of course, but that person is in a position to know these things.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 February 2022)

First death, unvaccinated man in his 70's with underlying conditions acquired in the community. Wasn't there only one guy in hospital last week and someone here said they knew him? Is that the man? 









						'Omicron is well and truly here': WA Premier announces man's death along with a record 51 new local cases
					

Western Australia records 51 local cases of COVID-19 among a total of 99 new infections, with the Premier also announcing the death of an unvaccinated man in his 70s at Joondalup Hospital.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Humid (11 February 2022)

Police press to jail Nev Power after guilty plea for border breach
					

Nev Power and his son have pleaded guilty to breaching WA’s strict border rules and face the prospect of jail time for their ‘out-of-character aberration’.




					www.afr.com
				




Naughty Nev


----------



## moXJO (11 February 2022)

I heard you can get into WA if you are an afl player. Not if your son dies though.


----------



## IFocus (12 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The Roebourne gaol has been reported to the UN, for not being a nice place to be locked up.
> I wonder if the UN will send back, 'well don't break the law, then you wont have to stay there'?
> The State housing commission homes in the North West didn't have air conditioning and you had to pay rent to stay in them. 🤣
> 
> ...





I know in the 70's  Roebourne gaol had a horrendous reputation seems it never changed


----------



## sptrawler (12 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> I know in the 70's  Roebourne gaol had a horrendous reputation seems it never changed



I've never thought of gaols having a good reputation, I sure as hell never wanted to stay in one.
I know when I was in Exmouth the State housing homes we had to pay rent on only had ceiling fans, were on stumps and had low pitched tin rooves, so they weren't exactly comfortable either. 🤣 
You had wear shoes, because the floorboards were baking in summer. 👍


----------



## Humid (15 February 2022)

I'll leave this here for moxy


----------



## moXJO (15 February 2022)

Humid said:


> I'll leave this here for moxy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it insinuating he is "tough", or that he gets a permanent erection from locking you all down?

Because we all know the first isn't true.


----------



## Humid (15 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> Is it insinuating he is "tough", or that he gets a permanent erection from locking you all down?
> 
> Because we all know the first isn't true.



It was from Valentine's day so you figure it out


----------



## Humid (15 February 2022)

If John Howard can be the man of steel......


----------



## moXJO (15 February 2022)

Humid said:


> If John Howard can be the man of steel......



More like "Microsoft" material.


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2022)

The only McMao sycophant I now personally know his my wifes sister-in-law... And she has always been recognised as an idiot.

Not saying there's still plenty of idiots in WA, but:



			https://www.news.com.au/finance/work/at-work/disgusted-wa-police-speak-out-against-vaccine-mandates-in-controversial-survey/news-story/712060056ba7162f0132900a4bcdac6e


----------



## wayneL (26 April 2022)

McHitler is loosening the shackles from this Friday.

It seems that we won't have to be subject to "irhe papiere bitte" to get a lousy beer or a cup of coffee... At least for now.

I for one will be very careful to discern which businesses were on board with this crap and which only did it because they had to... No guesses which one's I will be exclusively visiting.

.... And maybe we've just gotten used to our own cooking (which is better anyway) and they can all go to hell for not standing up and fighting for their rights in a liberal democracy.

I mean, who once to a $13 for a lousy pint in a pub full of people who don't have it friendly bone in their body.

PS: a cosy fire, free beer, friendly people, and fantastic grub for anyone who wants to visit our place in the Swan Valley.

The rest of you, sow to the wind, reap a whirlwind.


----------



## wayneL (29 April 2022)

I walked into Rakich's Store (colloquially "Ratsh1t's" to locals) this morning. 

I was a bit taken aback that I could actually see people's faces and the mood very jovial.

We may have a ceremonial burning of our stupid washable masks, and crack a bottle of Grange this evening (or perhaps something with a couple of zeros knocked off  )


----------



## IFocus (29 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> I walked into Rakich's Store (colloquially "Ratsh1t's" to locals) this morning.
> 
> I was a bit taken aback that I could actually see people's faces and the mood very jovial.
> 
> We may have a ceremonial burning of our stupid washable masks, and crack a bottle of Grange this evening (or perhaps something with a couple of zeros knocked off  )




Yeah same around Mandurah, Bunnings Halls Head was about 3/4 without masks.

I will continue with my P2 fitted masks for a while yet as numbers will likely rise as a result, really don't want COVID or long COVID if I can avoid it. 

Both neighbours have now had it but the elderly have largely avoided.


----------



## wayneL (29 April 2022)

IFocus said:


> Yeah same around Mandurah, Bunnings Halls Head was about 3/4 without masks.
> 
> I will continue with my P2 fitted masks for a while yet as numbers will likely rise as a result, really don't want COVID or long COVID if I can avoid it.
> 
> Both neighbours have now had it but the elderly have largely avoided.



Yep same around Midland and the Valley, about a quarter still wearing masks. Sensible for those who feel vulnerable, but if so, really should be the P2 or similar, rather than the basic cloth/poly masks.


----------



## moXJO (30 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> Yep same around Midland and the Valley, about a quarter still wearing masks. Sensible for those who feel vulnerable, but if so, really should be the P2 or similar, rather than the basic cloth/poly masks.



It starts off like that. Then everyone just can't be arsed. I see maybe 1 in a 100 now with a mask. Covid still out there but no one cares.


----------



## macca (30 April 2022)

moXJO said:


> It starts off like that. Then everyone just can't be arsed. I see maybe 1 in a 100 now with a mask. Covid still out there but no one cares.




I think here in NSW so many people have had Covid that they realise that natural herd immunity is becoming a reality.

I know that the younger people around here are blase about it because most of them have had it, as well as their mates.

Just like a really bad cold is common, the others say just go surfing, the salt water clears it from your head


----------



## sptrawler (25 May 2022)

This might be W.A specific, but we are certainly sliding into complete control, which isn't a bad thing until the original intention is forgotten.




__





						The road to hell is paved with good intentions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						WA Premier can't rule out mobile phone snooping as part of beefed up police search powers
					

Mark McGowan defends a plan to expand police search powers to stop drug importations but can't say whether officers will be able to go through people's phones.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Police Minister Paul Papalia yesterday announced the expansion of a suite of laws, which he said was necessary to prevent drugs being imported to the state.
It would aim to mimic pandemic powers to give police officers additional authority to search people at border crossings, airports, ports and railway stations, but the exact details have not been revealed.
But Premier Mark McGowan said the measures were purely targeted at reducing the amount of drugs going through border crossings, and were not broad 'stop and search' powers.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 June 2022)

WA has hardly any conservative politicians left at state level yet this still this happens.









						Sitting WA parliamentarian accused of sexually abusing eight-year-old girl committed for trial
					

Former Nationals WA-turned-independent state MP James Hayward is set to plead not guilty in the District Court to charges of abusing a young girl in the South West.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> WA has hardly any conservative politicians left at state level yet this still this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting he moved from the Nationals to the Liberals, the day after he was charged.
_Mr Hayward, with Nationals WA leader Mia Davies in 2017, quit the party a day after being charged.(ABC News: Roxanne Taylor)_



Yes it's rife everywhere, at least it is getting aired, the more publicity it gets, the better chance there is of stopping the lewd behaviour. I personally think if a politician is found guilty of a criminal offence they should be instantly thrown out, it may already be the case but I haven't heard of it happening to many.
Women call for investigation into MP nudes complaint​





Women’s rights champion Brittany Higgins and Liberal senator Sarah Henderson have joined a chorus of voices calling for PM Anthony Albanese to look into a young woman’s complaints about Labor MP Jerome Laxale.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2022)

They need to be gutted and made to restart the party again except they have i suppose as there are only two left and one of them  is in court after sexually abusing a young girl as posted previously.









						Scathing review of WA Liberals after election whitewash finds endemic branch stacking and preselection rorts
					

A leaked review of Liberal Party membership records in WA, conducted in the wake of the party's abysmal performance at last year's state election, reveals widespread branch stacking and manipulation of state preselections.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> They need to be gutted and made to restart the party again except they have i suppose as there are only two left and one of them  is in court after sexually abusing a young girl as posted previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you couldn't vote for the Liberals in W.A, even if they were the only ones on the ballot paper IMO.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yep, you couldn't vote for the Liberals in W.A, even if they were the only ones on the ballot paper IMO.



The Vic's are cleaning themselves up.  Sacked one, replaced another. That's what a second massive election loss does to you. 

They have to remember that they need us punters to give them the right to rule. No matter how much they think they were born to rule.


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The Vic's are cleaning themselves up.  Sacked one, replaced another. That's what a second massive election loss does to you.
> 
> They have to remember that they need us punters to give them the right to rule. No matter how much they think they were born to rule.



Yes, I don't follow Eastern States politics at all, but here in W.A, they have been headless chooks since Barnett left,
I think politics is like a lot of Govt jobs, once someone gets in, it is a case of keeping your head down and picking up the pay check.
Those at the top take all the heavy artillery, the problem with that is you end up having a lot of lazy mushrooms in the lower levels and when the those at the top succumb to battle fatigue, it all goes pear shaped for the party.
The longer the party is in office, the softer and mushier the mushroom bottom becomes, then it collapses on itself when the top pulls up stumps.
Just an addition to the post, I couldn't even name a Liberal W.A politician, yet most think I'm rusted on Liberal, just shows how under appreciated the swinging voter is IMO.


----------



## wayneL (9 June 2022)

Zak, if he didn't totally @#$& the party, was emblematic of the malaise within.

LINOs


----------



## Knobby22 (10 June 2022)

wayneL said:


> Zak, if he didn't totally @#$& the party, was emblematic of the malaise within.
> 
> LINOs



LINOS?


----------



## wayneL (10 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> LINOS?



Liberal In Name Only


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2022)

I wonder if Shell wish they had decided to build a processing plant onshore, after all, the process ship 'Prelude' has been nothing but trouble since day one.

https://www.theage.com.au/national/...-and-industrial-problems-20220609-p5askw.html
Shell is running its $23 billion Prelude floating LNG plant with critical positions filled by crew who are not fully qualified, and more than 200 safety alarms out of action, ahead of industrial action due to start on Friday.
Gas exports recommenced from the world’s largest floating vessel just two months ago after it was shut down for four months following a complete power failure in December that the offshore safety regulator said could have led to a “catastrophic failure”.










						Prelude or finale? Critics pile on Shell's $21 billion floating gas plant
					

It was supposed to be the dawn of a new era, but Shell's $21 billion Prelude has been blighted by problems and there are claims it may never pay Australia a cent in royalties.




					www.abc.net.au
				



From the article:
When Dutch-Anglo oil giant Shell decided to build a massive floating gas factory known as Prelude in 2011, it was billed as the dawn of a new era for the industry. 
Australia was midway through a once-in-a-lifetime $300 billion splurge that would make the country the world's biggest producer of super-chilled, shipped gas.

Floating gas plants were supposed to be the logical evolution, vacuuming up gas wherever they went and making fortunes for shareholders and taxpayers.

But barely a decade later, Prelude has been racked by cost and time blowouts, technical problems, and warnings from the regulator that the project came dangerously close to a catastrophic failure.
What's more, critics say the facility may never pay a cent in royalties, is unlikely to deliver a molecule of gas to the domestic market, and has sent most of the construction jobs offshore.


----------



## IFocus (10 June 2022)

wayneL said:


> Zak, if he didn't totally @#$& the party, was emblematic of the malaise within.
> 
> LINOs





Zak was a symptom and cannon fodder not the cause.

 BTW nice young bloke by all accounts.


----------



## wayneL (10 June 2022)

IFocus said:


> Zak was a symptom and cannon fodder not the cause.
> 
> BTW nice young bloke by all accounts.



He is a LINO, nice guy not withstanding.


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2022)

IFocus said:


> Zak was a symptom and cannon fodder not the cause.
> 
> BTW nice young bloke by all accounts.






wayneL said:


> He is a LINO, nice guy not withstanding.



I think both of you are right, a mate actually handed out how to vote pamphlets for Zak and yes he apparently is a nice young bloke.
But I also think Wayne is right as well, most young people today don't have a history in the roots of the parties,  a lot of them only see politics through the eyes of the media.
So loyalty is easily swayed, with that resonating with the electorate becomes a problem IMO, also why it is so important for parties to have a strong leader to give direction, purpose and vision.
Those qualities don't come along every election, W.A fortunately had Barnett, now they have McGowan, poor old Zak really didn't have time to develop any political nous.
As @IFocus said he was dropped in the deep end, without being able to swim.


----------



## The Triangle (23 November 2022)

Big miners tip $750 million into fund to pay for 'legacy' infrastructure and social projects
					

Mark McGowan establishes an investment trust funded by the state's most prominent resource companies to realise 'legacy projects'.




					www.abc.net.au
				




This is 100% pure corruption in my opinion.  Infrastructure projects should not be paid for from a government slush fund funded by major industry players.  It should be funded by an increased royalty revenue applied equally across the board.  

It really would be more efficient if Western Australia just become a division of BHP or woodside.   Doesn't matter who gets voted in the mining lobby owns them all.    

_"It's unusual in a state which has a $6 billion surplus for the Premier to be going cap in hand to these mining companies and not expecting anything in return...Perhaps this gives the government the opportunity to use the $6 billion its got in the Premier's back pocket to spend on the basics he's failing on like health, housing, cost of living initiatives for Western Australians."_


----------



## IFocus (23 November 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Big miners tip $750 million into fund to pay for 'legacy' infrastructure and social projects
> 
> 
> Mark McGowan establishes an investment trust funded by the state's most prominent resource companies to realise 'legacy projects'.
> ...





Ask Brendan Grylls about increasing royalty revenue.


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2022)

Times are changing, this wouldn't have happened a few years back.








						Thousands of nurses strike across WA over failed pay deal, as surgeries cancelled
					

Nurses and midwives have walked off the job, after their union rejected the government's latest pay and conditions offer.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Hundreds of surgeries, including procedures for cancer patients, have been cancelled as nurses and midwives across Western Australia strike over an ill-fated pay offer.

The industrial action comes as the Australian Nursing Federation (ANF) ignored a summons to appear before the Industrial Relations Commission (IRC) this morning over the dispute over pay and conditions.
Thousands of nurses and midwives rallied outside the front of state parliament, chanting "we're not going to take it anymore."

Wearing their work uniforms and holding signs demanding a five per cent pay rise, they loudly booed the government's claims they are putting patient safety at risk by striking.
Addressing a sea of nurses in blue uniforms from the front steps of parliament, ANF state secretary Janet Reah thanked those nurses and midwives who had stayed behind to form a skeleton staff so that the strike could go ahead.

She then labelled Premier Mark McGowan and Industrial Relations Minister, Bill Johnston, as "cowards" for ignoring invitations to speak at the rally.

But the crowd's loudest jeers were saved for Health Minister Amber-Jade Sanderson who had also declined the invitation because the strike action was "unlawful".

The ANF assured its members it would financially support all those taking part.


----------



## sptrawler (28 November 2022)

McGowan is unfortunately setting himself up for a media backlash, he is being sensible, measured and putting the State first.
That is so yesterday, so old hat, today it is about oiling the squeaky wheel, getting on the same page as the media narrative.
Mark, if your not on the narrative, you are toast.









						'Disrespectful': WA's police union blasts McGowan government's latest pay offer
					

WA police officers are locked in long-running negotiations over a new wages deal, and the union says it wants the government to show them some "respect".




					www.abc.net.au
				













						Thousands of nurses strike across WA over failed pay deal, as surgeries cancelled
					

Nurses and midwives have walked off the job, after their union rejected the government's latest pay and conditions offer.




					www.abc.net.au
				






			https://www.theaustralian.com.au/subscribe/news/1/?sourceCode=TAWEB_WRE170_a_GGL&dest=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theaustralian.com.au%2Fnation%2Fpolitics%2Fwa-premier-mark-mcgowan-defends-juvenile-prisons-treatment-of-children%2Fnews-story%2F1130d752aaadc0d91f4480e1d86f98ed&memtype=anonymous&mode=premium&v21=dynamic-low-test-score&V21spcbehaviour=append
		










						WA Premier defends detention of teens in adult jail after judge described move as 'a form of child abuse'
					

Mark McGowan says he disagrees with the state's children's court and the way it is handling some juvenile detainees in the latest escalation over the detention of teenagers in part of an adult prison.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## wayneL (28 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> McGowan is unfortunately setting himself up for a media backlash, he is being sensible, measured and putting the State first.
> That is so yesterday, so old hat, today it is about oiling the squeaky wheel, getting on the same page as the media narrative.
> Mark, if your not on the narrative, you are toast.
> 
> ...



Pity he had to be a totalitarian @#$& though. Can never forgive him for that.

#unpopularopinion


----------



## sptrawler (29 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Pity he had to be a totalitarian @#$& though. Can never forgive him for that.
> 
> #unpopularopinion



Yeh but, he did make a lot of FIFO's get over themselves and move over here, rather than coming her to plunder and you know what, then fly home.
I've lived here since I was a kid in the 60's, the only Premiers I've found any good were:
*Charlie Court*, just a visionary he made W.A what it is today.
Made the mining companies build towns and infrastructure if they wanted to mine our ore, made BHP build a blast furnace in Kwinana if they were going to mine iron ore, contracted to buy gas from the north west that we couldn't burn and built a gas pipeline to use it then converted a power station to burn it so that it got here.
*Richard Court*, always was in his fathers shadow and suffered a lot of bad press for it, but seemed to have the State at heart, certainly didn't need the money.
Built the Polly Farmer Freeway and despite a huge public outcry bought the "Bells of St Martins in the fields" for $5m from memory, it cost him an election, but it is really a national treasure now.








						Bells of St Martin-in-the-Fields find a new home in Perth
					

The Bells of St Martin-in-the-Fields rang across London when Sir Francis Drake defeated the Spanish Armada in 1588.




					thewest.com.au
				



*Allan Carpenter: *Short lived but an absolute legend IMO, he came into office as an ex journo which really sent him down the ladder for me, but he was a person who can say I came into politics with principles, I acted with principles and I can leave with my head held high.
Which not many politicians can IMO.
Poor guy came into politics with morals and principles, found out they were the last thing that was need, but left with them intact.
*Colin Barnett: *Funnily enough he was the minister for energy when I first heard about him, my boss was the president of the ASU and said he was the only guy in Govt that had a brain*.*
Well he gets in, and $hit happens he wants the W.A share of GST increased as the price of iron ore is collapsing and the GST isn't re adjusted for years.
He wants the new gas discovery North of Broome piped onshore to be processed and was shouted down by the Feds and Bob Brown, so now they have a social problem due unemployment in Broome, a floating gas processing plant that doesn't work and a stupid mess that shouldn't have happened.
The other problem W.A had was one major hospital RPH and it was maxed out 5 elections ago, he says FFk it and builds a new Major hospital being the Fiona Stanley, then Builds the New Children's hospital to replace Princess Margarets, Builds a new Joondalup health campus, builds a new Midland health campus, starts the airport underground train link and many other projects.
Then gets voted out in 2017, because everyone said he over spent, well it would have been interesting when covid hit two years later if the hospital expenditure hadn't been done.
10 years in office great legacy, great achievement in this day and age of constant media criticism and negativity.
*Mark McGowan*: IMO he is of much the same ilk as Barnett, he isn't pandering to the white noise and is trying to make W.A work, what people have to remember, we aren't a manufacturing country anymore, we are a first world economy managing a welfare and high living standard with a third world mining income.
During the pandemic, he played hard ball and made FIFO's decide, if you want to work here you have a choice, leave your family or relocate, absolutely great move IMO.
My family made the choice 60 years ago and moved from England and it was the best thing my father ever did in his life.
McGowan seems to be the only Premier that understands that, maybe the media should ask some of the FIFO's who relocated what they think. 🤣
By the way @wayneL  are you thinking of heading back east?


----------



## wayneL (29 November 2022)

Aa







sptrawler said:


> Yeh but, he did make a lot of FIFO's get over themselves and move over here, rather than coming her to plunder and you know what, then fly home.
> I've lived here since I was a kid in the 60's, the only Premiers I've found any good were:
> *Charlie Court*, just a visionary he made W.A what it is today.
> Made the mining companies build towns and infrastructure if they wanted to mine our ore, made BHP build a blast furnace in Kwinana if they were going to mine iron ore, contracted to buy gas from the north west that we couldn't burn and built a gas pipeline to use it then converted a power station to burn it so that it got here.
> ...



Many of my clients are FIFO. A mixed bag with regards to Mark Tse Tung, as you'd expect. A lot wouldn't @#$& on him if he was on fire. Though I don't imagine many others would've resisted the pathetic power trip either.

My next move is Mars, or perhaps Sweden.


----------



## farmerge (2 December 2022)

Ah  pharocial WA'its and I'm one, how I love yuh


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

One reason why the Libs are in trouble in WA.'









						'I have disgraced myself': Former MP pleads guilty to hindering corruption probe
					

Another former WA politician pleads guilty to hindering a corruption investigation into his misuse of electoral allowances, which later found he had used taxpayers' money to pay for visits to a Japanese bath house and the strippers.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## farmerge (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> One reason why the Libs are in trouble in WA.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir Rumpole oh dear, dear me snouts in der the trough. Much easier to use OPM than their own


----------



## wayneL (14 December 2022)

WA libs need a clean broom, just blitz the whole thing and start over.

Stop trying to be Greens, stop trying to be labor light, stop trying to be old fashioned religious conservatives, (with all the ideological dissonance that entails).

There are plenty of classical liberals (in the English/Menzian sense) to rebuild and recreate the party it once was.

Until then they are a cesspit of idiocy that have no capacity to counter the toxicity of the left.


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

Waynet Me thinks that the Libs need to get rid of the back room "power brokers such as the "hyphen" and other co=horts and then and only then will there be a decisive alternative


----------



## wayneL (15 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Waynet Me thinks that the Libs need to get rid of the back room "power brokers such as the "hyphen" and other co=horts and then and only then will there be a decisive alternative



Yep, chuck them in the sea, all of them.


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Yep, chuck them in the sea, all of them.



Trouble is if in too close to shore the mongrels might be able to surf back in, A leaky boat out the back of Rotto could be better


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

Waynet I guess that you can gather i don't have too might time for pollies of any description particularly if they are scum bags, low lifes, bludgers on the public purse or have their snouts in the trough, and then have the hide to say I didn't think it was that important. !!!!!


----------



## sptrawler (18 December 2022)

McGowan defends gas exemption in face of supply crunch warning
					

The WA premier also denied he discussed the export ban exemption of Beach Energy and Mitsui joint venture’s Waitsia gas project with one of Beach’s major shareholders, Kerry Stokes or his son Ryan.




					www.watoday.com.au
				




In August 2020, McGowan announced a new ban on the export of gas extracted from onshore wells to shore up gas supply and keep energy prices in the state down. But Waitsia was given an exemption to export 50 per cent of the reservoir over five years through Woodside’s ageing Karratha Gas Plant.
The decision raised industry eyebrows at the time as it created an unfair playing field, greatly benefitting Japanese-owned Mitsui and Beach Energy shareholders, including Stokes, who now has a 30 per cent stake in the business.

Now the Australian Energy Market Operator has revealed that a gas shortage predicted to occur between from 2023 to 2026 will coincide with the period Waitsia sends its gas overseas.

A graph included in AEMO’s gas statement of opportunities released Thursday shows that WA would continue to have ample supply of gas until at least 2029 if Waitsia’s export gas was added to the state’s energy mix.

The gas policy was announced at the height of the COVID-19 pandemic and the decision was made to hasten the investment decision on Waitsia, which would create 200 jobs during construction.

When questioned on Thursday, McGowan said he didn’t understand criticisms of the decision, which was made when it was predicted the economy was going to crash.

“It’s all well and good now to … look back on it and say, ‘You shouldn’t have done this or that’. That’s the situation that we were confronting as a state, and we saw was happening in Victoria and New York and Italy and Iran and Britain,” he said.

“Millions of people dying, literally, in advanced Western countries, economies crashing, a world in chaos, and so we did what we had to do on the circumstances, and we got a major project that gives us 50 per cent gas, not 15 per cent gas [reservation policy that applies to offshore gas].”


----------



## IFocus (19 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> WA libs need a clean broom, just blitz the whole thing and start over.
> 
> Stop trying to be Greens, stop trying to be labor light, stop trying to be old fashioned religious conservatives, (with all the ideological dissonance that entails).
> 
> ...





The religious right have taken over (trend around Australia) nothing to do with being green or lefest or any other conspiracy reds under your bed etc.

Note state nationals are just fine.

State Labor have been more than sensible middle of the road.


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> The religious right have taken over (trend around Australia) nothing to do with being green or lefest or any other conspiracy reds under your bed etc.
> 
> Note state nationals are just fine.
> 
> State Labor have been more than sensible middle of the road.



The Liberals are caught in a bit of a time warp, both State and Federal, IMO they are trying to apply 2000 reasoning to a 2022 World.
The general public has moved on, it isn't a era like when John Howard was in office, people are much better informed due to improvements in social media and the internet.
People want Govt's to be a reflection of the public persona IMO.
Back in the 1990's people wanted the Govt to be like they were, risk averse, careful how they handled money and take the slow and steady approach, Howard and Costello nailed it.
20 years later, after a GFC a Worldwide pandemic, a 20 year period of low inflation and low interest rates,  the advent of viable renewables etc the public persona has changed.
People are much greater risk takers, they have seen Govt's throw money out of the windows just print more, they are better informed therefore know that we will struggle in a conflict with China, so todays public has a much more live for the moment outlook.
The Libs trying to pretend that a 1990's approach is going to float, are dreaming, people have moved on Barnett and now McGowan know that and are just getting stuff done, worry about it later.
People are loving it, they are in hock up to their eyeballs living the dream, there is no way you will sell them the old austerity and we will fight them on the beaches story.
The Libs will never get into office, unless they get onto the programme, or there is a humungous financial collapse IMO.
There aren't many kids who listened to their parents and that is more so the case these days, the Libs need to get out of the blue tie and suit look.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 December 2022)

The man in the shadows at the heart of WA's coal problems.









						Meet the mystery man at the centre of a deepening Australian energy crisis
					

A mysterious entrepreneur sits in the middle of an Australian energy crisis. Where he came from, who he is, and how he got involved has been an untold story until now.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The Liberals are caught in a bit of a time warp, both State and Federal, IMO they are trying to apply 2000 reasoning to a 2022 World.
> The general public has moved on, it isn't a era like when John Howard was in office, people are much better informed due to improvements in social media and the internet.
> People want Govt's to be a reflection of the public persona IMO.
> Back in the 1990's people wanted the Govt to be like they were, risk averse, careful how they handled money and take the slow and steady approach, Howard and Costello nailed it.
> ...



So the Libs should just be McStalin clones?

That won't get them into office. You are right in identifying that the demographical profile has changed. Even the boomers have changed outlook, transmogrifying from laissez-faire capitalists into welfare state socialists (self interest there).

For completely different reasons millennials are also big gum't socialist statists, however the underlying reason is the same, demographics.

It seems obvious to me that the west will undergo a period of sovietization before, once again, said failed ideology again fails miserably.

I don't think that the people in the current Liberal Party have the intellectual capacity to navigate their way through that successfully. 

And Zac Kirkup showed us that cucking to the left  will ensure the worst of outcomes for the party.

Conclusion: we are in the midst of the fourth turning so buckle up. Both the Libs and the electorate will take a decade or more of taking it Greek style before the pendulum will shift back to sensible economics and politics once again.

Hopefully not too many people with a brain will have been tortured into beleiving 2 + 2 = 5


----------



## The Triangle (19 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> So the Libs should just be McStalin clones?
> 
> That won't get them into office. You are right in identifying that the demographical profile has changed. Even the boomers have changed outlook, transmogrifying from laissez-faire capitalists into welfare state socialists (self interest there).
> 
> ...



WA Labor are just the Libs in different shirts.    I've said it before, WA is a one-party state.  We're just given the illusion it's a democracy by selecting the name the rulers call themselves every few years.

I doubt any single voter here could tell McGowan was a labor premier or we had a labor government from any of the policies.  We're battling the nurses' union while spending millions building pools and sinking powerlines.  We're taking 'donations' from the resources and giving them exemptions here, there, and everywhere and regional WA is still on par with 3rd world African countries.  

I personally can't tell where Barnett stopped and Mcgowan started.  But maybe that's a good thing?


IFocus said:


> Ask Brendan Grylls about increasing royalty revenue.



...And they got to him too!!!  Amazing what a job in the resources sector can do for you!


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> So the Libs should just be McStalin clones?



Most people, when McGowan closed the borders were very happy, they were saving tons of money everyone who wanted to work had work and W.A people never worry about isolation anyway.
So McGowan actually nailed it for most people, very few were worried about covid, because of the hard borders, the next election will be interesting.
The clouds on the horizon for Labor both Federal and State Govt's is electricity IMO, W.A because of the coal issue and Federally because they will wear any fallout due to the renewable rush that they have introduced to the equation.
Limiting prices for fossil fuel generation, while giving people incentives to change over to electrical appliances and electric vehicles, will add to the load on an already shaky system.  So any system collapse will be perceived to be due to a poorly implemented plan by Labor.  
Time will tell, but it is certainly no place for the faint hearted.


----------



## IFocus (19 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> WA Labor are just the Libs in different shirts.    I've said it before, WA is a one-party state.  We're just given the illusion it's a democracy by selecting the name the rulers call themselves every few years.
> 
> I doubt any single voter here could tell McGowan was a labor premier or we had a labor government from any of the policies.  We're battling the nurses' union while spending millions building pools and sinking powerlines.  We're taking 'donations' from the resources and giving them exemptions here, there, and everywhere and regional WA is still on par with 3rd world African countries.
> 
> ...





Couldn't agree more re the state politics.

Note Gryllis didn't get an iron ore companies position after advocating for I think 5$ / ton of ore shipped, RIO threw buckets of money and really nasty ads at him in his seat, money buys power. 

Some one in the Nats must have fixed him up with a job.


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> WA Labor are just the Libs in different shirts.    I've said it before, WA is a one-party state.  We're just given the illusion it's a democracy by selecting the name the rulers call themselves every few years.
> 
> I doubt any single voter here could tell McGowan was a labor premier or we had a labor government from any of the policies.  We're battling the nurses' union while spending millions building pools and sinking powerlines.  We're taking 'donations' from the resources and giving them exemptions here, there, and everywhere and regional WA is still on par with 3rd world African countries.
> 
> ...



IOW "social liberals" with an authoritarian impulse?

Yep.

Australia, you're standing in it... Unless you're in Victoria of course, where the government mandates you to take poppers to ease the pain of what they're going to do to you (it's the only reasonable explanation).


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Couldn't agree more re the state politics.
> 
> Note Gryllis didn't get an iron ore companies position after advocating for I think 5$ / ton of ore shipped, RIO threw buckets of money and really nasty ads at him in his seat, money buys power.
> 
> Some one in the Nats must have fixed him up with a job.



I still think Grylls was on the money a tax on volume, is far better than a tax on profits IMO, profits are too easily offshored.


----------



## IFocus (19 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I still think Grylls was on the money a tax on volume, is far better than a tax on profits IMO, profits are too easily offshored.




Yeah totally agree I would have voted for him if he was in my seat he had back bone unlike Rudd unfortunately all the mining town employees bought the RIO line the world would end and he got thrown out.


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2022)

Another article on W.A gas and the locals vying to get into the action, the benefit of having a sensible, predictable, business friendly State Government IMO.









						Billionaire Chris Ellison joins Gina Rinehart, Kerry Stokes in onshore gas takeover frenzy
					

Australia's richest people are in a battle for control of Western Australia's burgeoning onshore gas industry, despite the Commonwealth's decision to cap prices. Energy reporter Dan Mercer explains why.




					www.abc.net.au


----------

